# Tradimento e depressione



## onirico77 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ciao a tutti, mi ritrovo qui a scrivere cose che non avrei voluto mai nemmeno immaginare; in pratica ad aprile ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza con cui convivevo da soli 4 mesi, lei la conosco da ben 13 anni.
Mi è ovviamente crollato il mondo addosso, ancora più perchè avevo pienamente fiducia in lei e in 13 anni non le avevo mai guardato il telefono o un qualsiasi profilo, le ho dato la piena fiducia e lei mi ha tradito con un uomo viscido e grezzo che le scriveva anche porcherie e lei apprezzava anche queste... come per rendere la cosa più grave se l'è fatta col vicino di casa, così ha compromesso anche la casa stessa e una convivenza futura in quel luogo. Dice che ha fatto una cena e si sono scambiati dei baci e poi due gg dopo, quando l'ho scoperta aspettandola a casa che non tornava, lei pensava fossi rimasto dai miei, è tornata alle 6 di mattina, ha confessato il tradimento dopo 10 giorni di bugie. Dice che si è persa nel turbinio di messaggi sul telefono, dice che si sentiva molto molto desiderata e vedeva l'eccitazione di lui, ha ceduto così ad una persona che, parole sue, non gli è mai piaciuta, non ci avrei mai pensato che potesse cedere ad un personaggio simile, ovviamente hanno saputo pure i suoi e i miei e gli è caduta totalmente l'immagine della brava ragazza che si portava sempre dietro.

Purtroppo ho anche scoperto che via messaggi parlava spesso e volentieri male di me alla sua amica, che gli dava corda, sperava che per lei ci fosse uno migliore di me, che sono un cretino, che avrebbe fatto bene a chiudermi la porta in faccia... la mia ragazza le scriveva ogni tanto di questo suo spasimante, che non sarebbe stato poi tanto male, che quasi sperava che io non tornassi per invitarlo a cena e cose del genere, la convivenza non era certo partita col piede giusto, ma nulla di irrimediabile e tutto recuperabile con un po' di dialogo; non mi meritavo certo di essere trattato a male parole dall'amica e da lei e questo fa male come il tradimento.

Io credo che si sia più o meno volontariamente creata un mondo parallelo, ingigantendo i problemi tra noi, dove un tradimento poteva essere anche "accettabile" creando cmq una parvenza di normalità, il giorno prima va a cena da lui, il giorno dopo cena con me, il giorno dopo ancora va a letto con lui.
lei non vuole assolutamente lasciarmi non l'ha mai pensato e sa dell'enorme dolore che ha provato, vorrebbe rimediare.

Io mi sono fatto più male possibile, ovvero quel giorno stesso che non l'ho vista a casa non l'ho chiamata, non so perchè, sapevo che era da lui, volevo proprio vedere dove arrivava, non me lo perdonerò mai, mi sono fatto troppo male consapevolmente... non ho dormito niente e sapevo che era da lui a 50 metri di distanza neanche lei dormiva ma faceva tutt'altro con l'amante... una cosa che se ci penso mi distrugge... poi ho retto 10 giorni di menzogne sue, le ho ancora creduto in una versione intermedia poi ha ceduto, l'ho sempre cercata, le voglio bene, mi son fatto dire tutti i particolari e son caduto in una vera e propria depressione di quasi un mese prima di farmi aiutare, adesso assumo da circa 25 giorni la mirtazapina sembra che le cose vadano meglio, il problema è che l'immagine di loro due insieme mi tormenta e continuo ad assillarmi con quei pensieri, i minimi particolari mi fanno stare male e non riesco a non chiederglieli ancora ora ! ho anche il timore che quando starò meglio e sarò più lucido potrò volerla lasciare, ma non so se quello è il mio bene, non sono mai stato bravo nel prendere decisioni, vorrei che troncasse definitivamente con questa pseudo amica, non ha senso continuare con lei se ha un amica che mi vuole male, ma se lei stessa non se ne accorge la lascerò per sempre.


----------



## onirico77 (7 Giugno 2016)

edit


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*

benvenuto!

se cominciamo a dar la colpa di quanto accaduto a quell'uomo viscido e grezzo e a quell'amica cattivona che l'ha traviata, cominciamo molto ma molto male.....


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Giugno 2016)

Caro Onirico, sfogati qua il più possibile vedrai che ritroverai la luce. Non eravate sposati e questa è la tua fortuna più grande. Non avevate figli e questo è un gran culo. Il tempo è la miglior medicina. Stai con noi e fatti due chiacchere ogni tanto.


----------



## onirico77 (7 Giugno 2016)

ciao, non mi pare di aver accollato le colpe a nessuno dei due, ma è solo lei la colpevole, dico solo che non è normale in una vita di coppia andare a letto con uno che non ti piace, parole sue, sentirsi troia, parole sue, e trovare piacere nel piacere dell'amante.
non trovo nemmeno normale che la mia ragazza abbia dato sempre ascolto alla sua migliore amica, tra l'altro solo via chat e scovare tanta di quella merda spalata a me per crearsi un mondo parallelo dove il tradimento poteva essere una via di fuga.


----------



## ivanl (7 Giugno 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Caro Onirico, sfogati qua il più possibile vedrai che ritroverai la luce. Non eravate sposati e questa è la tua fortuna più grande. Non avevate figli e questo è un gran culo. Il tempo è la miglior medicina. Stai con noi e fatti due chiacchere ogni tanto.


Quotone, mollala al volo, prendi le medicine finche' non ti rimetti in piedi e rifatti una vita senza di lei,che starai sicuramente meglio


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> ciao, non mi pare di aver accollato le colpe a nessuno dei due, ma è solo lei la colpevole, dico solo che non è normale in una vita di coppia andare a letto con uno che non ti piace, parole sue, sentirsi troia, parole sue, e trovare piacere nel piacere dell'amante.
> non trovo nemmeno normale che la mia ragazza abbia dato sempre ascolto alla sua migliore amica, tra l'altro solo via chat e scovare tanta di quella merda spalata a me per crearsi un mondo parallelo dove il tradimento poteva essere una via di fuga.


fammi capire.     il vicino di casa non sarebbe il suo tipo esteticamente parlando, però ha capito che alla tua donna piace sentirsi trattata da troia ed è per questo che ci va a letto? 


la parte dello sparlare di te con la sua amica per crearsi l'alibi per andare a letto con l'altro è il vero tradimento, il sesso è solo una mera conseguenza materiale.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> ciao, non mi pare di aver accollato le colpe a nessuno dei due, ma è solo lei la colpevole, dico solo che *non è normale in una vita di coppia andare a letto con uno che non ti piace*, parole sue, sentirsi troia, parole sue, e trovare piacere nel piacere dell'amante.
> non trovo nemmeno normale che la mia ragazza abbia dato sempre ascolto alla sua migliore amica, tra l'altro solo via chat e scovare tanta di quella merda spalata a me per crearsi un mondo parallelo dove il tradimento poteva essere una via di fuga.


beh.. diciamo che non è normale anche senza vita di coppia... 

però se c'è andata un motivo ci sarà...


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

Scusa, non mi è chiaro se l'uomo viscido e grezzo e il vicino di casa sono la stessa persona o se hai scoperto due tradimenti.

Comunque, se per 13 anni tu eri a casa tua e lei a casa sua e (giustamente) tu non hai mai controllato niente, il fatto che dopo 4 mesi di convivenza e la prima volta che controlli esca un mare di merda a me, più che una pazzia improvvisa, fa pensare che lei continui a fare come ha sempre fatto e tu te ne accorgi solo ora...

In ogni caso, no sposato, no figli: baciala su entrambe le guance, stringile la mano, se proprio vuoi abbracciala, ma poi vai e cerca altro, dammi retta...


----------



## onirico77 (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> fammi capire.     il vicino di casa non sarebbe il suo tipo esteticamente parlando, però ha capito che alla tua donna piace sentirsi trattata da troia ed è per questo che ci va a letto?
> 
> 
> la parte dello sparlare di te con la sua amica per crearsi l'alibi per andare a letto con l'altro è il vero tradimento, il sesso è solo una mera conseguenza materiale.


sì, io lo conoscevo, ci scherzavamo anche su di lui, lei me lo diceva che ci provava ma mi rassicurava dicendomi, ma non lo vedi che brutto ? e cose del genere. Si è sentita molto desiderata da lui e in 15 giorni di messaggi è andata prima a cena da lui e poi due giorni dopo a letto, mi dice che si è sentita come una adolescente cretina e non le era mai capitata una cosa del genere, ha avuto solo me ed era anche curiosa e "presa" da questo uomo così diverso da me, mi stupisce anche che sia caduta anche su dei messaggi molto volgari. si eccitava perchè lui era eccitato, ha baciato uno che non le piaceva...Il fatto ora di essersi comportata da troia la fa sentire molto male e abbiamo programmato una psicoterapia di coppia.

Tutti i messaggi che ho trovato all'amica fanno male come il tradimento, cose tipo "quasi spero non torni a casa per invitare il tipo a cena.." " il tipo mi fa continue avances"  " il tipo non è male non avesse la pancia.."  " il tipo si è accorto che sto con uno psicopatico (io) "...  e l'amica la invitava a pensare a lei stessa e lei subito che le risponde "come a poco probabili scappatelle con il tipo..."  o lei che le scriveva che era desiderata dall'amante, che le diceva che era rimasta da lui fino alle 22 a bere prosecco... *voleva mostrare a se stessa e anche all'amica che era desiderata, che piaceva non solo a me ma anche ad altri uomini.*

questa "amica" le scriveva già anni fa di lasciarmi, che lei meritava altro, aveva messo pure in dubbio il mio bene per lei, assurdo, cose trovate solo ora in svariate chattate e mail... la mia ragazza non l'aveva mai mandata a cagare, questo fa male.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi ritrovo qui a scrivere cose che non avrei voluto mai nemmeno immaginare; in pratica ad aprile ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza con cui convivevo da soli 4 mesi, lei la conosco da ben 13 anni.
> Mi è ovviamente crollato il mondo addosso, ancora più perchè avevo pienamente fiducia in lei e in 13 anni non le avevo mai guardato il telefono o un qualsiasi profilo, le ho dato la piena fiducia e lei mi ha tradito con un uomo viscido e grezzo che le scriveva anche porcherie e lei apprezzava anche queste... come per rendere la cosa più grave se l'è fatta col vicino di casa, così ha compromesso anche la casa stessa e una convivenza futura in quel luogo. Dice che ha fatto una cena e si sono scambiati dei baci e poi due gg dopo, quando l'ho scoperta aspettandola a casa che non tornava, lei pensava fossi rimasto dai miei, è tornata alle 6 di mattina, ha confessato il tradimento dopo 10 giorni di bugie. Dice che si è persa nel turbinio di messaggi sul telefono, dice che si sentiva molto molto desiderata e vedeva l'eccitazione di lui, ha ceduto così ad una persona che, parole sue, non gli è mai piaciuta, non ci avrei mai pensato che potesse cedere ad un personaggio simile, ovviamente hanno saputo pure i suoi e i miei e gli è caduta totalmente l'immagine della brava ragazza che si portava sempre dietro.
> 
> Purtroppo ho anche scoperto che via messaggi parlava spesso e volentieri male di me alla sua amica, che gli dava corda, sperava che per lei ci fosse uno migliore di me, che sono un cretino, che avrebbe fatto bene a chiudermi la porta in faccia... la mia ragazza le scriveva ogni tanto di questo suo spasimante, che non sarebbe stato poi tanto male, che quasi sperava che io non tornassi per invitarlo a cena e cose del genere, la convivenza non era certo partita col piede giusto, ma nulla di irrimediabile e tutto recuperabile con un po' di dialogo; non mi meritavo certo di essere trattato a male parole dall'amica e da lei e questo fa male come il tradimento.
> ...


Onestamente al tuo posto la lascerei. Non mi sembra ci siano grandi prospettive future se lei dopo solo 4 mesi di convivenza fantastica con l'amica del cuore sul vicino (?) e poi se lo porta a letto... Tu ne vedi ? 
benvenuto


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> ciao, non mi pare di aver accollato le colpe a nessuno dei due, ma è solo lei la colpevole, dico solo che non è normale in una vita di coppia andare a letto con uno che non ti piace, parole sue, sentirsi troia, parole sue, e trovare piacere nel piacere dell'amante.
> non trovo nemmeno normale che la mia ragazza abbia dato sempre ascolto alla sua migliore amica, tra l'altro solo via chat e scovare tanta di quella merda spalata a me per crearsi un mondo parallelo dove il tradimento poteva essere una via di fuga.


Se per sentirsi troia si riferisce alla libertà che si da di esprimere il desiderio e il piacere di essere desiderata, direi che ci sta proprio bene in una coppia. 

Mentirti su ciò che desidera, invece, non ci sta per niente in una coppia. Secondo me. 

A te aveva mai espresso questo genere di desideri?
Ne avevate mai parlato?

Che il tradimento, in caso non l'abbia mai fatto, è questo. Le immagini che ti perseguitano sono la prova concreta di un inganno molto più profondo della scopata. E sono anche la prova concreta del fatto che quella che credevi di conoscere non la conosci invece. Non la riconosci. Non pensi?

Quanto all'amica...le cose che dice all'amica le ha dette anche a te? O erano riservate a lei? Cose di te intendo. 

Benvenuto.


----------



## patroclo (7 Giugno 2016)

.....via .....via.....via.....via.....via.....via.....via.....via.....via.....via..... non pensarci un'altra volta, inutile ascoltare giustificazioni e alibi, brutta gente, basta farsi e fare ulteriori domande. Trovo insensato e deleterio discuterne ancora, sai già molto di più di quello che un tradito "medio" sa delle storie parallele del proprio partner

sfancula tutti e tutte, curati finche non ti sarai rimesso in sesto .....


----------



## Falcor (7 Giugno 2016)

Benvenuto. Per me non hai nulla da recuperare e come dice marietto forse hai solo scoperto l'ultimo di una serie di tradimenti. Una persona del genere non merita seconde opportunità. Andare con un vecchio che manco le piace è la cosa più schifosa che una ragazza possa fare.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Benvenuto. Per me non hai nulla da recuperare e come dice marietto forse hai solo scoperto l'ultimo di una serie di tradimenti. Una persona del genere non merita seconde opportunità. Andare con un vecchio che manco le piace è la cosa più schifosa che una ragazza possa fare.


Oh magari aveva 45 anni!  Sicuramente se la racconta. Ma che non le piacesse non ci crede proprio nessuno.


----------



## onirico77 (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se per sentirsi troia si riferisce alla libertà che si da di esprimere il desiderio e il piacere di essere desiderata, direi che ci sta proprio bene in una coppia.
> 
> Mentirti su ciò che desidera, invece, non ci sta per niente in una coppia. Secondo me.
> 
> ...


ciao, no non me ne aveva mai parlato, me ne parlava in maniera indiretta, tipo del dirmi che era andata in bici e aveva ricevuto complimenti, questo lo faceva spesso, o che a lavoro c'era il consulente di turno che le faceva una battutina, o cose stupide anche con mia madre, tipo mia madre se ne era accorta che era molto soggetta a queste stupidate e le piacevano, tipo una visita da un medico e il medico le dava del "tu" sta scemenza seppur di poco valore lo aveva raccontato a mia madre, all'amica, quasi come un mostrarsi a loro che piaceva.

Alla sua amica diceva qualcosa di più ma tutte stupidate come queste chattate trovate :  _tral'altro sto conquistando uomini, __[FONT=arial, sans-serif]la	scorsa sett al panel di degustazione, [/FONT]__[FONT=arial, sans-serif]ero	in un gruppo di gente giovane [/FONT]__[FONT=arial, sans-serif]e	uno ha chiesto informazioni su di me ad un consulente[/FONT]_
_ [FONT=arial, sans-serif]stasera[/FONT]_

_ [FONT=arial, sans-serif]aspettavo	che il gps prendesse il segnale22:09[/FONT]_

_ [FONT=arial, sans-serif]arriva	uno in macchian[/FONT]_

_ [FONT=arial, sans-serif]e	mi chiede se partivo da sola per il giro in bici[/FONT]_

_ [FONT=arial, sans-serif]e	che se lo aspettavo sarebbe venuto con me.[/FONT]_

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
Molto immatura e ha 31 anni.

Mi sono accorto che è molto "amicale" pure troppo inizialmente anche con persone che conosce appena, è molto aperta al dialogo pur essendo timida,  questo lo conferma anche lei, anche per come sono andate le cose con l'amante, come se avesse sempre bisogno non tanto di apprezzamenti quanto di conferme per la sua insicurezza.

Le cose brutte di me, che sarei psicopatico, che farei scenate di gelosia e altro le scriveva solo a lei, a me dava una parvenza di normalità di coppia, con i soliti alti e bassi.

Inoltre aveva segretamente mandato sms a mia madre (mia mamma non aveva detto nulla a me) dove scriveva che voleva parlare di me, del fatto che sono musone o che non mi trovavo così bene in quella nuova casa, questo anche dopo il giorno della cena e dei baci con l'amante, con una faccia tosta incredibile, io ero anche incazzato al momento perchè gli dicevo di nn farlo entrare in casa e lei lo aveva fatto entrare per mettere un cavo della tv, gli dicevo che avrei chiamato l'antennista mio e lei lo aveva fatto entrare per sistemare l'antenna, gli dicevo che era un tipo viscido e lei era andato da lui per parlare di luci alle 22 di sera, io quella sera mi son incazzato perchè l'avevo trovato da lui e me ne ero andato, lei di contro chiama l'amica per giustificarsi in qualche modo dandomi pure contro che farei scenate di gelosia napoletane... e poi scrive a mia madre, segretamente, dicendogli che non capisce perchè me ne sia andato e come mai mi comportavo così, che per lei era normale parlare di luci con un elettricista... e li già si scrivevano e lei lo stuzzicava, beh poi sappiamo come sono andate le cose.

Altra cosa assurda, quando è stata scoperta non ha confessato subito, ma all'amica la quale pensavo si confidasse su tutto, con la quale pensavo si liberasse e confessasse, visto che le diceva tutto... le ha mentito ! ha mentito pure all'amica ! le ha detto che non c'era stato nulla con il tipo e io me ne sarei andato per una cazzata. -_-[/FONT]


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

Ciao Onirico, mi dispiace per te e capisco il tipo di dolore che hai dentro. Non sei il primo ad essere passato in un simile incubo...

Mi sento solo di dirti di non cercare strappi improvvisi...vedrai che lentamente riprenderai possesso della tua mente, ad oggi così sconvolta. Ci vorrà qualche settimana o mese ma all'improvviso sarà tutto chiaro. 

Nel delirio capitato hai la fortuna di avere contezza di quanto accaduto tra la tua donna e il vicino di casa. La scelta sarà chiara e lineare, come è chiaro e lineare cosa sia stata capace di combinare la tua ragazza.

Tieni duro!


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2016)

Fuggi


----------



## onirico77 (7 Giugno 2016)

non è vecchio, è un rumeno volgare e ignorante, ha due anni in meno di me, io ne ho 38 ma ne dimostra 10 in più
e non è certo un bel ragazzo...

io l'ho sempre cercata perchè sto male, ci siamo visti molto, io sono a casa mia lei a casa sua, a casa "nostra" io non ci voglio più tornare perchè vedrei l'amante; la casa è sua ci paga un mutuo il resto è un regalo dei suoi genitori, io ho messo ben 30.000€ di arredamento. abbiamo programmato una psicoterapia di coppia, perchè la mia e la sua intenzione è di ricucire, ma i miei fantasmi non riesco a scacciarli via.

ovviamente si meriterebbe di essere lasciata da sola, in quella casa, a far da "moglie" al tizio e al suo figlio di due anni, lui è separato...
suo padre gli ha detto in modo dispregiativo... "figlia mia sei caduta in basso a farti uno zingaro..."


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2016)

Scappa finché sei in tempo.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> ciao, no non me ne aveva mai parlato, me ne parlava in maniera indiretta, tipo del dirmi che era andata in bici e aveva ricevuto complimenti, questo lo faceva spesso, o che a lavoro c'era il consulente di turno che le faceva una battutina, o cose stupide anche con mia madre, tipo mia madre se ne era accorta che era molto soggetta a queste stupidate e le piacevano, tipo una visita da un medico e il medico le dava del "tu" sta scemenza seppur di poco valore lo aveva raccontato a mia madre, all'amica, quasi come un mostrarsi a loro che piaceva.
> 
> Alla sua amica diceva qualcosa di più ma tutte stupidate come queste chattate trovate :  _tral'altro sto conquistando uomini, __la    scorsa sett* al panel di degustazione*, __ero    in un gruppo di gente giovane __e    uno ha chiesto informazioni su di me ad un consulente_
> _ stasera_
> ...



(vedi neretto) Olio ??


----------



## Tessa (7 Giugno 2016)

Non sono assolutista. 
Qui abbiamo in molti perdonato anche di peggio. 

Tralascerei per il momento il tradimento e mi concentrerei su di voi, su quello che e' emerso dell'uno e dell'altro. 
Lei ha sicuramente lanciato dei segnali in merito ad alcuni tuoi comportamenti. Li ha lanciati male, a terzi, invece di parlarne con te. 
Tu sei diventato consapevole della sua insicurezza e del suo bisogno di approvazione attraverso li sguardo di altri. 
Se non riuscite a parlarvi fate bene ad andare in terapia di coppia.


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> non è vecchio, è un rumeno volgare e ignorante, ha due anni in meno di me, io ne ho 38 ma ne dimostra 10 in più
> e non è certo un bel ragazzo...
> 
> io l'ho sempre cercata perchè sto male, ci siamo visti molto, io sono a casa mia lei a casa sua, a casa "nostra" io non ci voglio più tornare perchè vedrei l'amante; la casa è sua ci paga un mutuo il resto è un regalo dei suoi genitori, io ho messo ben 30.000€ di arredamento. abbiamo programmato una psicoterapia di coppia, perchè la mia e la sua intenzione è di ricucire, ma i miei fantasmi non riesco a scacciarli via.
> ...


 [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] esprimiti


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> ciao, no non me ne aveva mai parlato, me ne parlava in maniera indiretta, tipo del dirmi che era andata in bici e aveva ricevuto complimenti, questo lo faceva spesso, o che a lavoro c'era il consulente di turno che le faceva una battutina, o cose stupide anche con mia madre, tipo mia madre se ne era accorta che era molto soggetta a queste stupidate e le piacevano, tipo una visita da un medico e il medico le dava del "tu" sta scemenza seppur di poco valore lo aveva raccontato a mia madre, all'amica, quasi come un mostrarsi a loro che piaceva.
> 
> Alla sua amica diceva qualcosa di più ma tutte stupidate come queste chattate trovate :  _tral'altro sto conquistando uomini, __la    scorsa sett al panel di degustazione, __ero    in un gruppo di gente giovane __e    uno ha chiesto informazioni su di me ad un consulente_
> _ stasera_
> ...


Ma a te, averla vicina, piace? 
La senti affidabile per te?

Esattamente così come è. Intendo. 

E al netto del tradimento. (che per me, fra l'altro, non è la scopata).


----------



## ivanl (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> non è vecchio, è un rumeno volgare e ignorante, ha due anni in meno di me, io ne ho 38 ma ne dimostra 10 in più
> e non è certo un bel ragazzo...
> 
> io l'ho sempre cercata perchè sto male, ci siamo visti molto, io sono a casa mia lei a casa sua, a casa "nostra" io non ci voglio più tornare perchè vedrei l'amante; la casa è sua ci paga un mutuo il resto è un regalo dei suoi genitori, io ho messo ben 30.000€ di arredamento. abbiamo programmato una psicoterapia di coppia, perchè la mia e la sua intenzione è di ricucire, ma i miei fantasmi non riesco a scacciarli via.
> ...


ma scappa a gambe levate e lascia perdere la psicoterapia, se non per riprenderti e basta. Ma ricucire cosa??


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> ciao, no non me ne aveva mai parlato, me ne parlava in maniera indiretta, tipo del dirmi che era andata in bici e aveva ricevuto complimenti, questo lo faceva spesso, o che a lavoro c'era il consulente di turno che le faceva una battutina, o cose stupide anche con mia madre, tipo mia madre se ne era accorta che era molto soggetta a queste stupidate e le piacevano, tipo una visita da un medico e il medico le dava del "tu" sta scemenza seppur di poco valore lo aveva raccontato a mia madre, all'amica, quasi come un mostrarsi a loro che piaceva.
> 
> Alla sua amica diceva qualcosa di più ma tutte stupidate come queste chattate trovate :  _tral'altro sto conquistando uomini, __la    scorsa sett al panel di degustazione, __ero    in un gruppo di gente giovane __e    uno ha chiesto informazioni su di me ad un consulente_
> _ stasera_
> ...


Scusa, onirico, ma, letto questo post, confermo il mio precedente e ci giocherei il carico da 11. Ascolta danny e fuggi...


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scappa finché sei in tempo.





marietto ha detto:


> Scusa, onirico, ma, letto questo post, confermo il mio precedente e ci giocherei il carico da 11. Ascolta danny e fuggi...



Ovvio che deve scappare...ma nel momento in cui ha la testa a posto.

La sberla della scoperta dura un sacco, ragazzi. Mesi e mesi di inferno per prendere consapevolezza e preparare i bagagli.


----------



## patroclo (7 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusa, onirico, ma, letto questo post, confermo il mio precedente e ci giocherei il carico da 11. Ascolta danny e fuggi...


quoto, ribadisco .... e ricordati i 30.000 € di mobili


----------



## Tessa (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ovvio che deve scappare...ma nel momento in cui ha la testa a posto.
> 
> La sberla della scoperta dura un sacco, ragazzi. Mesi e mesi di inferno per prendere consapevolezza e preparare i bagagli.



Tu stai uscendo di casa Ross?


----------



## Essenove (7 Giugno 2016)

Io non capisco davvero perché provare a ricucire. Non va. Ti ha tradito. E il tradimento è semplicemente un sintomo di un malessere. La vita vi metterà molto di più alla prova e siete già caduti. Per come la vedo io non avete la minima possibilità di essere felici insieme.

Dite basta. Girate pagina. E datevi una chance di sorridere in futuro. Se ti ha tradito ora, lo rifarà mille volte in futuro se corteggiata, dopo un figlio, sul lavoro.

Siate felici. O almeno provateci, cazzo.


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tu stai uscendo di casa Ross?



Io credo di essere in movimento verso quella direzione, Tessa. Ma non ne sono poi così certo.

Non so se sia un bene o un male, ma dalla mia non ho prove di tradimento consumato, anzi. 
Il che rende più complicato il meccanismo di distacco...o di ricostruzione che sia.


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ovvio che deve scappare...ma nel momento in cui ha la testa a posto.
> 
> La sberla della scoperta dura un sacco, ragazzi. Mesi e mesi di inferno per prendere consapevolezza e preparare i bagagli.


No Ross, a stare lì con lei la testa a posto non ci và...


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> No Ross, a stare lì con lei la testa a posto non ci và...


io credo dipenda. 

A volte per vedere il deserto, bisogna proprio passarci in mezzo. Vivere ogni passo. 
E lasciarsene penetrare un po' per volta. 

A volte si devono fare dei passaggi solo per capire che non erano da fare. 

Secondo me.


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> No Ross, a stare lì con lei la testa a posto non ci và...



Il meccanismo che temo a star da solo è la mitizzazione della tipa. 
Più ti manca più ricordi quel che vuoi ricordare. Sei disponibile al perdono pur di avere accanto chi ti abbia ferito.
Cioè, al dolore per le corna ti trovi a dover aggiungere l'assenza della persona amata: un calderone ingestibile!

Riesci a far fagotto quando sei lucido e fermo nei propositi, non in preda a delirio.


----------



## Tessa (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io credo di essere in movimento verso quella direzione, Tessa. Ma non ne sono poi così certo.
> 
> Non so se sia un bene o un male, ma dalla mia non ho prove di tradimento consumato, anzi.
> Il che rende più complicato il meccanismo di distacco...o di ricostruzione che sia.


Scusa se ti ho citato. 
Ma non sei il solo. 
Ognuno ha i suoi alibi per tentare di ricostruire. 
E il nuovo amico ora sta dichiarando la sua incapacita' di stare comunque senza di lei. Anche cosi' come si e' rivelata essere. 
Non gli impedirei di provarci. 
Non capisco tanta veemenza ed assolutismo da parte di chi o ha tradito ed e' stato perdonato o e' stato tradito ed ha perdonato. 
Come si fa a consigliare a qualcuno qualcosa che voi per primi non siete riusciti a fare?
Forse perche' in fondo in fondo pensate che anche per voi un taglio drastico sarebbe stata la soluzione migliore?


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Scusa se ti ho citato.
> Ma non sei il solo.
> Ognuno ha i suoi alibi per tentare di ricostruire.
> E il nuovo amico ora sta dichiarando la sua incapacita' di stare comunque senza di lei. Anche cosi' come si e' rivelata essere.
> ...


A me, però, ha fatto bene chi qui dentro mi consigliava un taglio netto. 

Io non l'ho fatto. E non potevo che fare come ho fatto. 

Al contempo mi ha fatto molto bene chi non mi ha consigliato nulla e mi ha semplicemente ascoltata nei miei deliri. 

E anche chi mi metteva in discussione. 

Io credo serva tutto. Poi ognuno fa il suo mix e traduce nella sua realtà.

Credo che siano fondamentali tutte le visioni. Per aprire il più possibile il ventaglio. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Tessa (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me, però, ha fatto bene chi qui dentro mi consigliava un taglio netto.
> 
> Io non l'ho fatto. E non potevo che fare come ho fatto.
> 
> ...


Certo che lo penso. 
Solo che chi consiglia il taglio netto dovrebbe essere coerente con il proprio vissuto. 
Io non riuscirei a consigliarlo. Tradirei le mie scelte.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Certo che lo penso.
> Solo che chi consiglia il taglio netto dovrebbe essere coerente con il proprio vissuto.
> Io non riuscirei a consigliarlo. Tradirei le mie scelte.


Pensa che di pancia, invece, ad una donna nella situazione in cui ero io consiglierei molto caldamente di levarsi al più presto. 

Io so perchè ho avuto bisogno di restare io. E lo rifarei. 

Ma non è detto che un'altra abbia quel mio stesso bisogno. E in quel caso il consiglio più sensato sarebbe andarsene e veloce. 

Credo che a fare la differenza sia il riconoscere i bisogni che muovono una presa di posizione o un'altra. Che da quelli dipendono poi i modi di trasformare l'intenzione in azione.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Certo che lo penso.
> Solo che chi consiglia il taglio netto dovrebbe essere coerente con il proprio vissuto.
> Io non riuscirei a *consigliar*lo. Tradirei le mie scelte.


sai.. in realtà "consigliare" è assai complesso... anche in aderenza con proprie scelte pregresse... 

c'è chi lo fa con una leggerezza che gli invidio... era anche la mia un tempo, in verità...

ora non me la sentirei..

non vedo perché dovrei essere io a indicare "il bene" oppure "la scelta migliore" per un'altra persona..

che tra l'altro gli indicherei quello "che per me" è il bene..

che può non coincidere col suo....


----------



## Eliade (7 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> ciao, no non me ne aveva mai parlato, me ne parlava in maniera indiretta, tipo del dirmi che era andata in bici e aveva ricevuto complimenti, questo lo faceva spesso, o che a lavoro c'era il consulente di turno che le faceva una battutina, o cose stupide anche con mia madre, tipo mia madre se ne era accorta che era molto soggetta a queste stupidate e le piacevano, tipo una visita da un medico e il medico le dava del "tu" sta scemenza seppur di poco valore lo aveva raccontato a mia madre, all'amica, quasi come un mostrarsi a loro che piaceva.
> 
> Alla sua amica diceva qualcosa di più ma tutte stupidate come queste chattate trovate :  _tral'altro sto conquistando uomini, __la    scorsa sett al panel di degustazione, __ero    in un gruppo di gente giovane __e    uno ha chiesto informazioni su di me ad un consulente_
> _ stasera_
> ...


A me più che immatura mi sembra la solita stronzetta che fa credere di essere un povero agnellino divorato dai lupi cattivi e brutti!

Tu che ancora le dai anche solo un briciolo di considerazione stai messo peggio.

All'amica diceva che il tipo non era male, a te che non gli piaceva nemmeno..intanto se lo scopa... :facepalm:
E tu credi davvero che lei si sia costruita una serie di bugie così che il tradimento le sembrava "consentito"...ma sei serio?? Dopo soli 4 mesi di convivenza?:no:


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Scusa se ti ho citato.
> Ma non sei il solo.
> Ognuno ha i suoi alibi per tentare di ricostruire.
> E il nuovo amico ora sta dichiarando la sua incapacita' di stare comunque senza di lei. Anche cosi' come si e' rivelata essere.
> ...



In me non trovo affatto veemenza e assolutismo.
Semplicemente, penso ci siano mille sfumature in un tradimento.

Riguardano prima di tutto la coppia: figli, mutuo, anni insieme...sono variabili con un peso specifico.

Poi il tradimento stesso: nel letto di casa, con un parente, solo virtuale, corna dopo averne ricevute...altre variabili di cui si deve tener conto.


La valutazione di un quadro di insieme porta a suggerire la fuga o la riconciliazione.


----------



## Tessa (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che di pancia, invece, ad una donna nella situazione in cui ero io consiglierei molto caldamente di levarsi al più presto.
> 
> Io so perchè ho avuto bisogno di restare io. E lo rifarei.
> 
> ...



A me sembra che Onirico non sia pronto. 
E che debba seguire tutti i passaggi....


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Onirico, questa è una occasione che la vita ti dà di dimostrare a te stesso che puoi uscire da una situazione tenendo la schiena dritta.
Che cazzo vuoi ricostruire? Ma per piacere!
Con una che ti fa le corna -perchè vuole sentirsi troia- e pure ti sputtana con la sua amica....eddai.
Qua si scende nel surreale....
Onirico, guarda che non vivi in un sogno, lei forse, ma fatti una ragione che a 31 anni una dovrebbe essere molto più avanti nella comprensione di se stessa e di cosa vuole dalla vita, altro che convivenza e mobili.
Trovati una persona che con te sia -autentica - e sappia gestire se stessa con un sistema di valori, non di chiacchere.
E matura anche tu, che a 38 anni ti dovrebbe essere ben chiaro con chi vuoi condividere la vita.

Scusa la durezza ma penso proprio che a te un po di orgoglio e dignità farebbe bene.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma a te, averla vicina, piace?
> La senti affidabile per te?
> 
> Esattamente così come è. Intendo.
> ...


non mi stancherò mai di quotare questo concetto.... 

anche se comprendo che per molti il simbolo del compimento del tradimento sta nell'uccello che perfora la vagina 
e ci si tuffa dentro...
e tutto il resto è aria più o meno fritta...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> In ogni caso, no sposato, no figli: baciala su entrambe le guance, stringile la mano, se proprio vuoi abbracciala, ma poi vai e cerca altro, dammi retta...


E l'amica ? Neanche un calcio in culo all'amica ?


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> A me sembra che Onirico non sia pronto.
> E che debba seguire tutti i passaggi....


Credo che dentro di lui ci sia la spinta a lasciare, l'ha anche scritto nel suo primo post. 
Ma contemporaneamente sente anche la spinta a verificare ancora. 

Più roba ha in cui mettere le mani, secondo me, meglio è....


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Scusa se ti ho citato.
> Ma non sei il solo.
> Ognuno ha i suoi alibi per tentare di ricostruire.
> E il nuovo amico ora sta dichiarando la sua incapacita' di stare comunque senza di lei. Anche cosi' come si e' rivelata essere.
> ...





Tessa ha detto:


> Certo che lo penso.
> Solo che chi consiglia il taglio netto dovrebbe essere coerente con il proprio vissuto.
> Io non riuscirei a consigliarlo. Tradirei le mie scelte.


Mah, a mio parere, invece bisognerebbe anche sapersi staccare del proprio vissuto e cercare di valutare le circostanze che ci vengono descritte da chi posta.

Consigliare di fare così perchè così ho fatto io o perchè così è successo a me, diventa consigliare per partito preso.

Io mi sono trovato da entrambi i lati della barricata, in rapporti diversi, con esiti opposti.

Nel caso specifico io leggo di una persona che a 31 anni, dopo 4 mesi di convivenza, tradisce in modo pesante e con apparente leggerezza, con motivazioni che non sembrano affatto di quelle che  "discutiamone e non esistono più".

 Ora, vero che a volte e cambiamenti ti sconvolgono la testa, ma, dalla descrizione di onirico, io ho avuto un'impressione di faccende prese alla leggera, non di crisi esistenziale da parte di lei. 
Ne deduco quindi, che non sia modificato il comportamento, ma solo aumentata la consapevolezza vivendo con lei 24/7.

Questa è la mia impressione e su questo si basa il mio consiglio. Poi, chiaro, siamo in un forum proprio perchè ognuno darà la sua opinione, non vedo una necessità di trasmettere "a reti unificate".

Per quanto riguarda quello che dice Ross, io penso che sia opportuno staccarsi da lei, perchè la mia impressione è che il nostro amico sia un soggetto che non è impossibile manipolare, se si è bravi a farlo...


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> A me sembra che Onirico non sia pronto.
> E che debba seguire tutti i passaggi....


Su questo ti do pienamente ragione.

Non è che scendi dal letto e tanti cari saluti...ci vuole tempo!


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E l'amica ? Neanche un calcio in culo all'amica ?


Non è un'amica, secondo me, è uno specchio.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non mi stancherò mai di quotare questo concetto....
> 
> anche se comprendo che per molti il simbolo del compimento del tradimento sta nell'uccello che perfora la vagina
> e ci si tuffa dentro...
> e tutto il resto è aria più o meno fritta...


Vero.
Il tradimento è tutto. 
Curioso il fatto che non ha raccontato alla sua confidente il fatto di aver fatto sesso con quell'uomo. 
Perché?  Temeva il giudizio? 
E ora perché vuole stare con te?  Per continuare a mantenere la facciata rispettabile? (Ipotizzo, eh...)


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non mi stancherò mai di quotare questo concetto....
> 
> anche se comprendo che per molti il simbolo del compimento del tradimento sta nell'uccello che perfora la vagina
> e ci si tuffa dentro...
> e tutto il resto è aria più o meno fritta...


Per come la vedo io è lo 'spartiacque'.
Se non c'è 'contatto' si potrà sempre parlare di forte attrazione (umanissima e comprensibile, peraltro), di 'vicinanza emotiva', di quello che ti pare. E l'amante che non ha avuto alcun contatto fisico rimarrà un bel ricordo, un confessore, un corteggiatore...


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Su questo ti do pienamente ragione.
> 
> Non è che scendi dal letto e tanti cari saluti...ci vuole tempo!


Tempo per cosa?
Perchè lo convinca che in fondo è tutto un equivoco ed è stata violentata?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è un'amica, secondo me, è uno specchio.


Bella questa.
Quindi si sceglie l'amica che si sa che ci asseconderà e/o si scarta a priori quella che cercherà di dissuaderci ?
Vuoi dire questo ?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io è lo *'spartiacque'.*
> Se non c'è 'contatto' si potrà sempre parlare di forte attrazione (umanissima e comprensibile, peraltro), di 'vicinanza emotiva', di quello che ti pare. E l'amante che non ha avuto alcun contatto fisico rimarrà un bel ricordo, un confessore, un corteggiatore...


comprendo perfettamente... e totalmente.

anche se non so quanti salti mortali mi farei sul divano immaginando di avere mia moglie accanto che altro non pensa che (vedi neretto) a "saltare il fosso"


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è un'amica, secondo me, è uno specchio.


quoto.

di quelli confermanti solo una parte però. 

ma probabilmente non reggerebbe altri tipi di specchi. Se no li avrebbe già.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bella questa.
> *Quindi si sceglie l'amica che si sa che ci asseconderà e/o si scarta a priori quella che cercherà di dissuaderci *?
> Vuoi dire questo ?


...questo dipende dal livello di sincerità con cui si desidera guardare a se stessi.


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bella questa.
> Quindi si sceglie l'amica che si sa che ci asseconderà e/o si scarta a priori quella che cercherà di dissuaderci ?
> Vuoi dire questo ?


Spesso trovo che la gente confonda confidenza con amicizia.
Più che dissuadeci un amico dovrebbe aiutarci a leggerci dentro senza equivoci.
Altrimenti è solo una persona-specchio, con la quale confrontarsi senza approfondire, cazzeggiare, chiaccherare, senza dover rendere conto a se stessi ..... di noi stessi.


----------



## Tessa (7 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io è lo 'spartiacque'.
> Se non c'è 'contatto' si potrà sempre parlare di forte attrazione (umanissima e comprensibile, peraltro), di 'vicinanza emotiva', di quello che ti pare. E l'amante che non ha avuto alcun contatto fisico rimarrà un bel ricordo, un confessore, un corteggiatore...


C'e' una persona con cui non ho avuto nessun 'contatto' che mi restera' sempre nel cuore ed altri con cui ho avuto 'contatti' di cui faccio fatica a ricordare il nome.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Tessa ha detto:


> C'e' una persona con cui non ho avuto nessun 'contatto' che mi restera' sempre nel cuore ed altri con cui ho avuto 'contatti' di cui faccio fatica a ricordare il nome.


dipende dall'importanza che si da alla "carne"...

e non c'è contatto di carne, non c'è nessun contatto...

che ci sia stato profondo contatto spirituale..... boh??

cosa è lo spirito, se non quello con cui ci si disinfettava le ferite..??


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> comprendo perfettamente... e totalmente.
> 
> anche se non so quanti salti mortali mi farei sul divano immaginando di avere mia moglie accanto che altro non pensa che (vedi neretto) a "saltare il fosso"


Dovessi parlare della mia esperienza direi che sono stato troppo lungimirante, nel senso che qualcosa l'avevo già scoperta prima che 'approfondissero' la conoscenza. Eppure, dormivo sonni tranquilli convinto che averle fatto presente che quella corrispondenza d'amorosi sensi non mi garbava era stato più che sufficiente per farle passare ogni voglia di 'saltare il fosso'. E invece così non è andata, anche perchè da quello che avevo scoperto era lui a farsi pressante, e pertanto pensavo al classico corteggiatore senza speranza (non era certo il primo ad essersi 'dichiarato'). Pensavo, in definitiva, che l'interesse fosse principalmente di lui più che di lei.


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Tempo per cosa?
> Perchè lo convinca che in fondo è tutto un equivoco ed è stata violentata?


Tempo per rientrare in possesso delle proprie facoltà mentali.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> C'e' una persona con cui non ho avuto nessun 'contatto' che mi restera' sempre nel cuore ed altri con cui ho avuto 'contatti' di cui faccio fatica a ricordare il nome.


Forse perchè, come ho letto da qualche parte, gli amori più belli sono quelli mai nati, che rimangono per sempre in un limbo, idealizzati.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dovessi parlare della mia esperienza direi che sono stato troppo lungimirante, nel senso che qualcosa l'avevo già scoperta prima che 'approfondissero' la conoscenza. Eppure, dormivo sonni tranquilli convinto che averle fatto presente che quella corrispondenza d'amorosi sensi non mi garbava era stato più che sufficiente per farle passare ogni voglia di 'saltare il fosso'. E invece così non è andata, anche perchè da quello che avevo scoperto era lui a farsi pressante, e pertanto pensavo al classico corteggiatore senza speranza (non era certo il primo ad essersi 'dichiarato'). Pensavo, in definitiva, che l'interesse fosse principalmente di lui più che di lei.


ripeto.. dipende dalle reciproche sensibilità.. abbiamo tutti ragione, in sostanza.

io letta una certa mail come mi intendo io, non avrei dormito per notti intere....

anzi, non avrei più potuto dormire accanto a lei... senza chiarire.

che chiarire non vuol dire: non mi piace, dai fatela finita, vi siete divertiti, ora basta.....


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In me non trovo affatto veemenza e assolutismo.
> *Semplicemente, penso ci siano mille sfumature in un tradimento.
> 
> *Riguardano prima di tutto la coppia: figli, mutuo, anni insieme...sono variabili con un peso specifico.
> ...


QUOTONE. :up:


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tempo per rientrare in possesso delle proprie facoltà mentali.


Tempo per capire in che situazione si trova.
Dai due ai tre secondi.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Spesso trovo che la gente confonda confidenza con amicizia.
> Più che dissuadeci un amico dovrebbe aiutarci a leggerci dentro senza equivoci.
> Altrimenti è *solo una persona-specchio*, con la quale confrontarsi senza approfondire, cazzeggiare, chiaccherare, senza dover rendere conto a se stessi ..... di noi stessi.


è che ci sono specchi e specchi...

alcuni sono distorti, e ce li si sceglie solo per confermare. o per distruggere. 

altri sono specchi attivi, e qui serve reciprocità, comunanza e anche confidenza...in questi si ritrovano parti del sè...

e io credo che dipenda dall'interazione e non tanto dall'uno o dall'altro. quanto da quello che si mette in mezzo. E dalla sincerità con cui lo si fa. Che il primo specchio, e anche l'ultimo, è se stessi. Da soli.


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Tempo per capire in che situazione si trova.
> Dai due ai tre secondi.



Ma non è così. 

I primi mesi della scoperta di un tradimento del genere sei in balia di mille sensazioni...non hai un briciolo di lucidità che, a meno di non impazzire definitivamente, arriva solo con il tempo.

Puoi occuparti di mille questioni se sei fermo nei tuoi propositi: dal cambiare casa al concederti un viaggio.
Se sei in confusione al punto di prendere farmaci che fermezza puoi sperare di avere?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ripeto.. dipende dalle reciproche sensibilità.. abbiamo tutti ragione, in sostanza.
> 
> io letta una certa mail come mi intendo io, non avrei dormito per notti intere....
> 
> ...


Ho capìto.
Poi, in fondo, dipende da quel che si legge.
A me è capitato di intercettare un interminabile sproloquio che, duole ammetterlo, avrebbe comunque affascinato la qualunque. Ma pensavo che l'input venisse da lui e che lei ne fosse semplicemente gratificata.
Credo si debba mettere in conto, e io l'ho sempre fatto, che se ti accompagni ad una donna che ha una serie di qualità è perfettamente normale che più d'uno si 'interessi' a lei. 
Quanto al 'chiarimento', ovvio che l'ho chiesto e quello che ottenni furono ferme rassicurazioni. E invece....


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho capìto.
> Poi, in fondo, dipende da quel che si legge.
> A me è capitato di intercettare un interminabile sproloquio che, duole ammetterlo, avrebbe comunque affascinato la qualunque. Ma pensavo che l'input venisse da lui e che lei ne fosse semplicemente gratificata.
> Credo si debba mettere in conto, e io l'ho sempre fatto, che se ti accompagni ad una donna che ha una serie di qualità è perfettamente normale che più d'uno si 'interessi' a lei.
> Quanto al 'chiarimento', ovvio che l'ho chiesto e quello che ottenni furono ferme rassicurazioni. E invece....


ci sono persone che alle parole scritte su una mail sai quanto valore danno? ZERO

in questi giorni ne sto per l'ennesima volta prendendo atto, per una situazione diretta...

assolutamente zero.

conta la carne.. il cazzo che entra in figa

il resto?

mail interminabili, confessioni di se, apertura di animo, di cose nascoste e lontane?

ZERO

cazzo nella figa? no

e allora va tutto bene.. io sono tranquillo.

comprendo che non è il tuo caso... stai in una via di mezzo

ti assicuro che ci sono gli estremi...


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma non è così.
> 
> I primi mesi della scoperta di un tradimento del genere sei in balia di mille sensazioni...non hai un briciolo di lucidità che, a meno di non impazzire definitivamente, arriva solo con il tempo.
> 
> ...


Però, se sei in quella situazione, restare accanto a qualcuno che è in grado di convincerti che il cielo è verde e l'erba è blu, non mi sembra la soluzione ideale...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ci sono persone che alle parole scritte su una mail sai quanto valore danno? ZERO
> 
> in questi giorni ne sto per l'ennesima volta prendendo atto, per una situazione diretta...
> 
> ...



D'accordo con te, infatti alle parole avevo dato valore UNO...anche perchè che a lui le piacesse lo sapevo da una VITA.


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Però, se sei in quella situazione, restare accanto a qualcuno che è in grado di convincerti che il cielo è verde e l'erba è blu, non mi sembra la soluzione ideale...


In una situazione dubbia assolutamente d'accordo. Io sono stato solo il mio bel periodo, in attesa di chiarezza.

Ma qui a quali favole dovrebbe più credere? Che manca...il film porno con sottotitoli per capire l'accaduto?

Per me quanto successo è una pietra immensa, insormontabile con tutta probabilità. 

Onde non far cazzatoni raccomando semplicemente prudenza e passi ben ponderati, frutto di ragionamenti e non di cieca rabbia.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Però, se sei in quella situazione, restare accanto a qualcuno che è in grado di convincerti che il cielo è verde e l'erba è blu, non mi sembra la soluzione ideale...


No, ma come scrive Ross è difficilissimo prendere decisioni nette e definitive a caldo. A caldo non capisci un cazzo, ascolti, fai domande, ricevi risposte, ti incazzi, piangi...


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma non è così.
> 
> I primi mesi della scoperta di un tradimento del genere sei in balia di mille sensazioni...non hai un briciolo di lucidità che, a meno di non impazzire definitivamente, arriva solo con il tempo.
> 
> ...


Secondo me i farmaci li sta prendendo perchè sta cercando di trovare una quadra alla faccenda.
Che non trovera mai, perchè certe cose non si possono digerire senza che il nostro io si ribelli e ci faccia stare male.

Quale dovrebbe essere il motivo per restare e per ricostruire, e ricostruire cosa, su quali basi? 

Dentro di lui io credo che sia già intimamente consapevole che è ora di tagliare e non lo fa soltanto per la paura di soffrire di più, con il risultato di esporsi ed impegnarsi in una ricostruzione ed in una terapia atte solo a fargli digerire
il merdone che gli ha combinato l'altra.

Fuggire non è sempre negativo.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordo con te, infatti alle parole avevo dato valore UNO...anche perchè che a lui le piacesse lo sapevo da una VITA.


e infatti è legittimo....

probabilmente dopo quanto di "spiacevole" si è succeduto, potresti esser costretto in futuro a valutare con un 2 o un 3...

per me.. se scopro una mail di un certo tipo, anche senza alcun contatto, io do 10 (ahimè)

e sono consapevole che del resto, se scrivo una mail con una donna di un certo tipo, sto tradendo al 100%..

per quanto mi riguarda..

che il cazzo poi entri o non entri (e a quel punto speriamo che entri.. ) siamo sempre al 100%...

più del 100% non si può..

io sono severo anche con me stesso... non è che se lo faccio io non è nulla... anzi. sono conscio.


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, ma come scrive Ross è difficilissimo prendere decisioni nette e definitive a caldo. A caldo non capisci un cazzo, ascolti, fai domande, ricevi risposte, ti incazzi, piangi...



Restituisco il quotone!

Rischi di uscire definitivamente di senno. Poi a me il ragazzo sembra piuttosto in confusione.


Ovvio che pian piano si deve preparare a chiudere la storia. Ma non mi sembra in condizioni di farlo dall'oggi al domani.


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Però, se sei in quella situazione, restare accanto a qualcuno che è in grado di convincerti che il cielo è verde e l'erba è blu, non mi sembra la soluzione ideale...


Quoto convintamente.


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In una situazione dubbia assolutamente d'accordo. Io sono stato solo il mio bel periodo, in attesa di chiarezza.
> 
> Ma qui a quali favole dovrebbe più credere? Che manca...il film porno con sottotitoli per capire l'accaduto?
> 
> ...


Con cirostanze e carichi famigliari diversi, si potrebbe anche prendere in considerazione di ponderare (sebbene, come scrivi anche tu, le circostanze qui non è che lascino tanto spazio).

Conviventi da quattro mesi e senza figli, sinceramente, non vedo un motivo per consigliare di ponderare... Anzi...


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che ci sono specchi e specchi...
> 
> alcuni sono distorti, e ce li si sceglie solo per confermare. o per distruggere.
> 
> ...


E io li chiamo amici, (questi). (Rari eh!).


----------



## patroclo (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> ........
> 
> Per me quanto successo è una pietra immensa, insormontabile con tutta probabilità.
> 
> .........


In questo caso il problema (uno dei....) è che la pietra immensa è arrivata tutta insieme e non è stato uno stillicidio di sassolini.


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, ma come scrive Ross è difficilissimo prendere decisioni nette e definitive a caldo. A caldo non capisci un cazzo, ascolti, fai domande, ricevi risposte, ti incazzi, piangi...


Perfetto... Esattamente per questo motivo, consigliare a onirico di restare con lei, da parte di chi vede le cose da fuori e con un minino di obiettività, a mio avviso, non è una grande idea...


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E io li chiamo amici, (questi). (Rari eh!).


Anche io (questi). (Rarissimi...meno delle dita di una mano!).


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> In questo caso il problema (uno dei....) è che la pietra immensa è arrivata tutta insieme e non è stato uno stillicidio di sassolini.


Infatti è metabolizzando la pietra che sono certo avrà il coraggio di scappare presto. Non ha necessità di sciogliersi troppi dubbi, solo di essere fermo nel proposito di finirla con la tipa.



marietto ha detto:


> Perfetto... Esattamente per questo motivo, consigliare a onirico di restare con lei, da parte di chi vede le cose da fuori e con un minino di obiettività, a mio avviso, non è una grande idea...


Ma non è uno stare con lei dato che lui se ne vuole andare! È un rimanere per capire che davvero che la riconciliazione in questo caso è praticamente impossibile.

Perciò forzare la mano e andarsene in uno stato confusionale non credo porti a niente di definitivo, ma ad allungare lo strazio ab aeternum.

Io penso che uno debba passare la mano quando sia davvero persuaso della scelta e sente che non avrà ripensamenti di sorta.


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Infatti è metabolizzando la pietra che sono certo avrà il coraggio di scappare presto. Non ha necessità di sciogliersi troppi dubbi, solo di essere fermo nel proposito di finirla con la tipa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso invece che uno debba lasciare quando è arrivato a capire.
E qui non c'è davvero altro da capire, l'agonia ab aeternum se la sta scegliendo lui, restando.


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Infatti è metabolizzando la pietra che sono certo avrà il coraggio di scappare presto. Non ha necessità di sciogliersi troppi dubbi, solo di essere fermo nel proposito di finirla con la tipa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uno può anche separarsi momentaneamente per chiarirsi le idee. Convivono da quattro mesi, sua mamma il letto a casa ce l'ha ancora, secondo me.

Anzi, se vieni a sapere che lei, nel frattempo, tromba il vicino come non ci fosse un domani, magari ti chiarisci le idee ancora più in fretta.

La testa è più probabile che la metti a posto così piuttosto che con qualcuno che tenta costantemente di rientrare nella tua vita mentre sei in stato confusionale.

(Anche se comunque io sarei per tagliare definitivamente)


----------



## Tessa (7 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Uno può anche separarsi momentaneamente per chiarirsi le idee. Convivono da quattro mesi, sua mamma il letto a casa ce l'ha ancora, secondo me.
> 
> Anzi, se vieni a sapere che lei, nel frattempo, tromba il vicino come non ci fosse un domani, magari ti chiarisci le idee ancora più in fretta.
> 
> ...


Ma lui ha scritto che e' lui a cercarla. 
E' lui che ha bisogno di parlare, di sentirla vicina. 
Ora non ce la fa. 
Intanto Onirico dove e' finito?


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma lui ha scritto che e' lui a cercarla.
> E' lui che ha bisogno di parlare, di sentirla vicina.
> Ora non ce la fa.
> Intanto Onirico dove e' finito?


Ma non sempre si vuole quello che ci fa bene...

Io avrei una gran voglia di fumarmi una sigaretta, ma nella mia situazione, sarei folle se lo facessi...


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma lui ha scritto che e' lui a cercarla.
> E' lui che ha bisogno di parlare, di sentirla vicina.
> Ora non ce la fa.
> Intanto Onirico dove e' finito?


Si, ha bisogno di lei che gli tenga la manina, poverino.
Essù.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Si, ha bisogno di lei che gli tenga la manina, poverino.
> Essù.


Ahimè.. A volte la vita colpisce d incontro... 
E per quanto assurdo possa sembrare, potrebbe anche esser che ha bisogno proprio di questo adesso...

Con altrettanta stranezza c'è chi ha bisogno di andar a bruciare la fidanzata, o di chi ha bisogno di andare a gonfiare come un tamburo l amante.

Di queste sopra citate categorie starebbe comunque messo assai meglio.. 

Secondo me..


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ahimè.. A volte la vita colpisce d incontro...
> E per quanto assurdo possa sembrare, potrebbe anche esser che ha bisogno proprio di questo adesso...
> 
> Con altrettanta stranezza c'è chi ha bisogno di andar a bruciare la fidanzata, o di chi ha bisogno di andare a gonfiare come un tamburo l amante.
> ...


Qua non si tratta di bruciare nessuno, nè di gonfiare, nè di stare a compatirsi.

Qua si tratta di tirare fuori quel po' di palle che rimane e uscirne tenendo la schiena dritta. 

Ma mi rendo conto, essere un "hombre vertical" non è di moda, meglio frignottare, avvitarsi, anaspare nella merda in cui ci hanno ficcato.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Qua non si tratta di bruciare nessuno, nè di gonfiare, nè di stare a compatirsi.
> 
> Qua si tratta di tirare fuori quel po' di palle che rimane e uscirne tenendo la schiena dritta.
> 
> Ma mi rendo conto, essere un "hombre vertical" non è di moda, meglio frignottare, avvitarsi, anaspare nella merda in cui ci hanno ficcato.


Lo capisco...
Ma uscir con la schiena dritta, dritta deve restare, e col sorriso..

Perche uscir con la schiena dritta per rifugiarsi in un cantuccio a frignottare , è come non uscirne...

Forse è anche peggio, a ben pensarci, in prospettiva..

Se deve esser schiena dritta sia.. e non solo quando se ne esce.. Ma anche dopo... E senza inganni con se stessi... Trovi?


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco...
> Ma uscir con la schiena dritta, dritta deve restare, e col sorriso..
> 
> Perche uscir con la schiena dritta per rifugiarsi in un cantuccio a frignottare , è come non uscirne...
> ...


Trovo che la dignità abbia un prezzo e non tutti sono disposti a pagarlo, proprio perchè preferiscono starsene in quel cantuccio caldo di cui parli e che con la schiena dritta ha poco da spartire.

Ma mi rendo conto, non è facile parlare di queste cose oggi come oggi, senza essere tacciati di qualche estremismo.
Comunque la chiudo qui. Non voglio fare inutili polemiche, il nostro nuovo amico ha già le sue gatte da pelare, gli auguro solo di uscirne, di prendere coscienza di chi è lei e di uscirne.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Trovo che la dignità abbia un prezzo e non tutti sono disposti a pagarlo, proprio perchè preferiscono starsene in quel cantuccio caldo di cui parli e che con la schiena dritta ha poco da spartire.
> 
> Ma mi rendo conto, non è facile parlare di queste cose oggi come oggi, senza essere tacciati di qualche estremismo.
> Comunque la chiudo qui. Non voglio fare inutili polemiche, il nostro nuovo amico ha già le sue gatte da pelare, gli auguro solo di uscirne, di prendere coscienza di chi è lei e di uscirne.


Spleen, ma io non ho parlato di cantucci caldi, ma di quelle che sono le sue intenzioni... Che ha detto che vuol parlarci...

Se la schiena dritta di cui parli, lui non ce l ha... Io non so che farci...

E sarà un inferno, altro che cantuccio caldo....


----------



## disincantata (8 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma lui ha scritto che e' lui a cercarla.
> E' lui che ha bisogno di parlare, di sentirla vicina.
> Ora non ce la fa.
> Intanto Onirico dove e' finito?



Esiste?  Io  non riesco o a credere a questa storia.


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> non è vecchio, è un rumeno volgare e ignorante, ha due anni in meno di me, io ne ho 38 ma ne dimostra 10 in più
> e non è certo un bel ragazzo...
> 
> io l'ho sempre cercata perchè sto male, ci siamo visti molto, io sono a casa mia lei a casa sua, a casa "nostra" io non ci voglio più tornare perchè vedrei l'amante; la casa è sua ci paga un mutuo il resto è un regalo dei suoi genitori, io ho messo ben 30.000€ di arredamento. abbiamo programmato una psicoterapia di coppia, perchè la mia e la sua intenzione è di ricucire, ma i miei fantasmi non riesco a scacciarli via.
> ...


Il neretto non lo condivido.
Lei ha tutto il diritto di scegliere con chi andare senza che questo cambi il giudizio sulla situazione.
Se era italiano, bello e ricco era accettabile, allora?
Il problema non è farsi lo "zingaro" ma 1) tradirti 2) portarlo a casa vostra.
Cerchiamo di inquadrare il problema, senza perderci in valutazioni dell'altro che sono inutili.



Ross ha detto:


> Il meccanismo che temo a star da solo è la mitizzazione della tipa.
> Più ti manca più ricordi quel che vuoi ricordare. Sei disponibile al perdono pur di avere accanto chi ti abbia ferito.
> Cioè, al dolore per le corna ti trovi a dover aggiungere l'assenza della persona amata: un calderone ingestibile!
> 
> Riesci a far fagotto quando sei lucido e fermo nei propositi, non in preda a delirio.


:up:
Su questo hai perfettamente ragione.
Riesci a lasciare quando vedi l'altro come un essere disgustoso.
Qualcuno ha detto "quando lo vedi come uno scarafaggio".
Ecco.
Se questo non capita, e a te non è successo, andarsene può comportare proprio quelle conseguenze che hai citato tu.
"Un calderone ingestibile".



Tessa ha detto:


> Scusa se ti ho citato.
> Ma non sei il solo.
> Ognuno ha i suoi alibi per tentare di ricostruire.
> E il nuovo amico ora sta dichiarando la sua incapacita' di stare comunque senza di lei. Anche cosi' come si e' rivelata essere.
> ...


Sicuramente, potendo e riuscendo a farlo, sì.
Perché ricucire è faticoso, doloroso, difficile.
E lo fai se hai delle motivazioni che ti spingono a farlo.
Lo fai se hai una storia che è la tua vita da anni, se hai dei figli, se hai una certa età, lo fai se credi che lei sia comunque la migliore.
Io non ho letto queste cose in questa storia.
C'è un sentimento tradito, un legame spezzato.
Ma c'è una "lei" che vive con un altro nella casa che era di "loro".
Questo richiede tanta, tanta fatica, forse troppa, per essere superato. E c'è da chiedersi anche perché.
Puoi amare quanto vuoi, ma che stima puoi avere di una persona che si comporta così?
Nel tempo, quando il trauma della perdita sarà passato, siamo sicuri che questo non venga a galla e non si tramuti in rancore?
Quindi, perché affannarsi a inseguire ciò che è definitivamente perso?



spleen ha detto:


> Spesso trovo che la gente confonda confidenza con amicizia.
> Più che dissuadeci un amico dovrebbe aiutarci a leggerci dentro senza equivoci.
> Altrimenti è solo una persona-specchio, con la quale confrontarsi senza approfondire, cazzeggiare, chiaccherare, senza dover rendere conto a se stessi ..... di noi stessi.


Bellissimo post.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



onirico77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi ritrovo qui a scrivere cose che non avrei voluto mai nemmeno immaginare; in pratica ad aprile ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza con cui convivevo da soli 4 mesi, lei la conosco da ben 13 anni.
> Mi è ovviamente crollato il mondo addosso, ancora più perchè avevo pienamente fiducia in lei e in 13 anni non le avevo mai guardato il telefono o un qualsiasi profilo, le ho dato la piena fiducia e lei mi ha tradito con un uomo viscido e grezzo che le scriveva anche porcherie e lei apprezzava anche queste... come per rendere la cosa più grave se l'è fatta col vicino di casa, così ha compromesso anche la casa stessa e una convivenza futura in quel luogo. Dice che ha fatto una cena e si sono scambiati dei baci e poi due gg dopo, quando l'ho scoperta aspettandola a casa che non tornava, lei pensava fossi rimasto dai miei, è tornata alle 6 di mattina, ha confessato il tradimento dopo 10 giorni di bugie. Dice che si è persa nel turbinio di messaggi sul telefono, dice che si sentiva molto molto desiderata e vedeva l'eccitazione di lui, ha ceduto così ad una persona che, parole sue, non gli è mai piaciuta, non ci avrei mai pensato che potesse cedere ad un personaggio simile, ovviamente hanno saputo pure i suoi e i miei e gli è caduta totalmente l'immagine della brava ragazza che si portava sempre dietro.
> 
> Purtroppo ho anche scoperto che via messaggi parlava spesso e volentieri male di me alla sua amica, che gli dava corda, sperava che per lei ci fosse uno migliore di me, che sono un cretino, che avrebbe fatto bene a chiudermi la porta in faccia... la mia ragazza le scriveva ogni tanto di questo suo spasimante, che non sarebbe stato poi tanto male, che quasi sperava che io non tornassi per invitarlo a cena e cose del genere, la convivenza non era certo partita col piede giusto, ma nulla di irrimediabile e tutto recuperabile con un po' di dialogo; non mi meritavo certo di essere trattato a male parole dall'amica e da lei e questo fa male come il tradimento.
> ...


Eccone un altro,dai.Questo sta aspettando di star meglio ,dopo tutto quello che è successo,scopate a go go con il vicino di casa,più insulti e offese, il problema è che quella santa della sua donna deve chiudere con la pseudo amica.
Cioè,se la sua donna,dopo essersi fatta fare un culo come un secchiello dal quel porco del vicino di casa, non chiude con la sua amica...che non si capisce bene cosa cazzo possa c'entrare,lui forse potrebbe lasciarla per sempre.
Adesso voi ditemi se questa è una cosa normale.
Aspetto i professori del pò essè che mi diranno che son troppo duro......


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccone un altro,dai.Questo sta aspettando di star meglio ,dopo tutto quello che è successo,scopate a go go con il vicino di casa,più insulti e offese, *il problema è che quella santa della sua donna deve chiudere con la pseudo amica.*
> Cioè,se la sua donna,dopo essersi fatta fare un culo come un secchiello dal quel porco del vicino di casa, non chiude con la sua amica...*che non si capisce bene cosa cazzo possa c'entrare*,lui forse potrebbe lasciarla per sempre.
> Adesso voi ditemi se questa è una cosa normale.
> Aspetto i professori del pò essè che mi diranno che son troppo duro......


In effetti...
(sul neretto).
Proprio il bersaglio giusto.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Eccone un altro,dai.Questo sta aspettando di star meglio ,dopo tutto quello che è successo,scopate a go go con il vicino di casa,più insulti e offese, il problema è che quella santa della sua donna deve chiudere con la pseudo amica.
> Cioè,se la sua donna,dopo essersi fatta fare un culo come un secchiello dal quel porco del vicino di casa, non chiude con la sua amica...che non si capisce bene cosa cazzo possa c'entrare,lui forse potrebbe lasciarla per sempre.
> Adesso voi ditemi se questa è una cosa normale.
> Aspetto i professori del pò essè che mi diranno che son troppo duro......


Beh.. Quanto al vicino di casa, per essere un porco.. È un porco!

Quel che è giusto è giusto...


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Quanto al vicino di casa, per essere un porco.. È un porco!
> 
> Quel che è giusto è giusto...


Il problema è l'amica?questo stava a casa, la sua donna a 50 metri a farsi aromizzare il culo,però cazzo se non chiude con l'amica  potrebbe finire la storia.....,perchè l'amica come tutto il vicinato si stava facendo delle grosse risate......
La verità è che questi sono gli uomini di oggi,la verità è che bisognerebbe prendere gli uomini dai 25 anni ai 60 e rinchiuderli o sopprimerli,perchè davvero sono un triste spettacolo...
Cornuti e contenti,contenti e cornuti,il vicino,l'amica,er nonno,il tassista,il fruttivendolo,c'è sempre un alibi alla propria mancanza di orgoglio....a me non viene voglia neanche più di riderci sopra....
Eh certo o l'amica o me...il problema è l'amica....


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



onirico77 ha detto:


> non è vecchio, è un rumeno volgare e ignorante, ha due anni in meno di me, io ne ho 38 ma ne dimostra 10 in più
> e non è certo un bel ragazzo...
> 
> io l'ho sempre cercata perchè sto male, ci siamo visti molto, io sono a casa mia lei a casa sua, a casa "nostra" io non ci voglio più tornare perchè vedrei l'amante; la casa è sua ci paga un mutuo il resto è un regalo dei suoi genitori, io ho messo ben 30.000€ di arredamento. abbiamo programmato una psicoterapia di coppia, perchè la mia e la sua intenzione è di ricucire, ma i miei fantasmi non riesco a scacciarli via.
> ...


Cazzo 38 anni?complimenti.
Ma tu non stai bene,il rumeno sarà brutto,sarà volgare,sarà ignorante avrà la pansa,e ci avrà pure una sberla di carne non indifferente se è finito a scoparsi la tua donna...!Che cosa cazzo ti frega a te poi?
Facciamoci a capire chi è caduto in basso sei solo tu...che devi ricucire?e cosa devi ricucire?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Giugno 2016)

A me me pare tanto la storia di De Rossi


----------



## Ross (8 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me me pare tanto la storia di De Rossi


Sapevo solo aveva preso un mazzuolo di corna. Conosci altri dettagli?


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2016)

*Ma*



Ross ha detto:


> Sapevo solo aveva preso un mazzuolo di corna. Conosci altri dettagli?


Ma non ci vedo tanti punti in comune....


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me me pare tanto la storia di De Rossi


non mi pare.    il problema della prima moglie di De Rossi stava nell'essere la degna figlia di un delinquente.


qui abbiamo solo una cui piace parecchio il cazzo.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e infatti è legittimo....
> 
> probabilmente dopo quanto di "spiacevole" si è succeduto, potresti esser costretto in futuro a valutare con un 2 o un 3...
> 
> ...


La verità in questi casi è solo una.
L'ho capito dopo ma meglio tardi che mai (chissà che non serva per il futuro o sia di aiuto a qualcun altro).
La verità è che tutto dipende dall'atteggiamento del proprio compagno/a di fronte alla scoperta di qualcosa che non scopre chissà che ma che può essere prodromica di qualcos'altro.
Se la reazione è serena allora significa che il 'corteggiamento' in atto non è poi così importante per chi lo subisce.
Se, viceversa, alla scoperta la reazione è di stizza e fastidio allora conviene tenere gli occhi bene aperti, e questo al di là delle rassicurazioni di circostanza.
Perchè quel tipo di reazione (che io avevo giustificato come una legittima tutela della privacy da parte sua) in realtà nasconde l'interesse a proseguire nei contatti con l'altro/a...


----------



## onirico77 (9 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vero.
> Il tradimento è tutto.
> Curioso il fatto che non ha raccontato alla sua confidente il fatto di aver fatto sesso con quell'uomo.
> Perché?  Temeva il giudizio?
> E ora perché vuole stare con te?  Per continuare a mantenere la facciata rispettabile? (Ipotizzo, eh...)


Perfetta disamina, alla sua confidente non aveva manco raccontato che aveva il suo numero, che vi sono stati 15 giorni di intensi scambi di messaggi, anche volgari da parte dell'amante. Sicuramente temeva il giudizio su questo, lo dice lei stessa che è stata solo una lurida troia, figuriamoci sul sesso, ha mentito a tutti per 10 giorni. anche fosse stat single non avrebbe detto a nessuno della storia con questo uomo, spalava merda su di lui pure ai suoi genitori, suo padre per lavoro l'ha conosciuto.
è sempre stata considerata la classica "brava ragazza"  ora si fa schifo da sola.

Vuole stare con me perchè non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi, perchè mi vuole bene e ha sempre pensato di stare insieme a me.


----------



## onirico77 (9 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bella questa.
> Quindi si sceglie l'amica che si sa che ci asseconderà e/o si scarta a priori quella che cercherà di dissuaderci ?
> Vuoi dire questo ?


perfetto, ci avete preso, è lei, sono loro due, sempre d'accordo, si spalleggiano a vicenda da anni. Un rapporto più che altro via mail, chat, si vedono 4/5 volte all'anno perchè sono a km di distanza, una combriccola di amici dell'università.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> Perfetta disamina, alla sua confidente non aveva manco raccontato che aveva il suo numero, che vi sono stati 15 giorni di intensi scambi di messaggi, anche volgari da parte dell'amante. Sicuramente temeva il giudizio su questo, lo dice lei stessa che è stata solo una lurida troia, figuriamoci sul sesso, ha mentito a tutti per 10 giorni. anche fosse stat single non avrebbe detto a nessuno della storia con questo uomo, spalava merda su di lui pure ai suoi genitori, suo padre per lavoro l'ha conosciuto.
> è sempre stata considerata la classica "brava ragazza"  ora si fa schifo da sola.
> 
> Vuole stare con me perchè non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi, perchè mi vuole bene e ha sempre pensato di stare insieme a me.


Tu come stai?


----------



## Alessandra (9 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> perfetto, ci avete preso, è lei, sono loro due, sempre d'accordo, si spalleggiano a vicenda da anni. Un rapporto più che altro via mail, chat, si vedono 4/5 volte all'anno perchè sono a km di distanza, una combriccola di amici dell'università.


Un'amica a cui racconta quella che vuole apparire,  a mo' di specchio con photoshop....in cui fa riflettere quello che vuole lei...
E se si da' della troia e il tipo la disgusta. ...come ha fatto ad andarci a letto?
E se trova uno che è pure attraente che fa?


----------



## onirico77 (9 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Un'amica a cui racconta quella che vuole apparire,  a mo' di specchio con photoshop....in cui fa riflettere quello che vuole lei...
> E se si da' della troia e il tipo la disgusta. ...come ha fatto ad andarci a letto?
> E se trova uno che è pure attraente che fa?


ci è andata a letto perchè si è sentita desiderata, moltissimo e questo le faceva piacere :sonar:
ora le ho detto che di uomini che la desideravano e la desidereranno ce ne sono e saranno a iosa, che questa non è una motivazione, perdipiù con un uomo che fisicamente non le garbava, dice che l'aspetto fisico è passato in secondo piano, che lui si faceva sempre più insistente e questo turbine di messaggi, emozioni, frasi dette e non dette le ha fatto perdere la testa.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



onirico77 ha detto:


> ci è andata a letto perchè si è sentita desiderata, moltissimo e questo le faceva piacere :sonar:
> ora le ho detto che di uomini che la desideravano e la desidereranno ce ne sono e saranno a iosa, che questa non è una motivazione, perdipiù con un uomo che fisicamente non le garbava, dice che l'aspetto fisico è passato in secondo piano, che lui si faceva sempre più insistente e questo turbine di messaggi, emozioni, frasi dette e non dette le ha fatto perdere la testa.


E tu vorresti ricucire con una donna che perde la testa per questi motivi,con uno che gli faceva schifo,rumeno,cafone e con la pancia?


----------



## marietto (9 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> ci è andata a letto perchè si è sentita desiderata, moltissimo e questo le faceva piacere :sonar:
> ora le ho detto che di uomini che la desideravano e la desidereranno ce ne sono e saranno a iosa, che questa non è una motivazione, perdipiù con un uomo che fisicamente non le garbava, dice che l'aspetto fisico è passato in secondo piano, che lui si faceva sempre più insistente e questo turbine di messaggi, emozioni, frasi dette e non dette le ha fatto perdere la testa.


Quindi con il prossimo che la desidera e insiste un pò... ?


----------



## onirico77 (9 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico io leggo di una persona che a 31 anni, dopo 4 mesi di convivenza, tradisce in modo pesante e con apparente leggerezza, con motivazioni che non sembrano affatto di quelle che  "discutiamone e non esistono più".
> 
> Ora, vero che a volte e cambiamenti ti sconvolgono la testa, ma, dalla descrizione di onirico, io ho avuto un'impressione di faccende prese alla leggera, non di crisi esistenziale da parte di lei.
> Ne deduco quindi, che non sia modificato il comportamento, ma solo aumentata la consapevolezza vivendo con lei 24/7.
> ...


----------



## onirico77 (9 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu vorresti ricucire con una donna che perde la testa per questi motivi,con uno che gli faceva schifo,rumeno,cafone e con la pancia?


il mio primo pensiero quando l'ho beccata è stato quello di lasciarla, ho continuato così per una settimana non volendola assolutamente vedere, poi è subentrata la depressione che mi ha annebbiato i sensi e la volontà di lasciarla definitivamente; non sono ora più quello di prima che l'avrebbe sicuramente lasciata, non l'ho deciso io di essere depresso e scoprirmi così vulnerabile; e l'ho cercata, nel frattempo oltre alla depressione ho avuto spesso ossessioni su loro due e crisi d'ansia, ripeto non sono lucido ora per poter dare una decisione per quello ho accettato la psicoterapia.
Sono molto volubile ora, stamattina sono stato male.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



onirico77 ha detto:


> il mio primo pensiero quando l'ho beccata è stato quello di lasciarla, ho continuato così per una settimana non volendola assolutamente vedere, poi è subentrata la depressione che mi ha annebbiato i sensi e la volontà di lasciarla definitivamente; non sono ora più quello di prima che l'avrebbe sicuramente lasciata, non l'ho deciso io di essere depresso e scoprirmi così vulnerabile; e l'ho cercata, nel frattempo oltre alla depressione ho avuto spesso ossessioni su loro due e crisi d'ansia, ripeto non sono lucido ora per poter dare una decisione per quello ho accettato la psicoterapia.
> Sono molto volubile ora, stamattina sono stato male.


Capisco,spero troverai la necessaria lucidità....


----------



## marietto (9 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> marietto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Nel caso specifico io leggo di una persona che a 31 anni, dopo 4 mesi di convivenza, tradisce in modo pesante e con apparente leggerezza, con motivazioni che non sembrano affatto di quelle che  "discutiamone e non esistono più".
> ...


----------



## Alessandra (9 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=6760]onirico77[/MENTION]
Capisco il tuo stato d'animo. 
Datti il tempo che ti serve. 
Peró la penso come gli altri. Spero per te che riacquisterai forza e lucidita'.
Una donna (ma anche un uomo) ricevera' sempre apprezzamenti, complimenti,  inviti.  Anche quando non è single. 
Se una si dimostra sensibile ai complimenti  (che poi. ...si vede l'espressione di emozione,  imbarazzo o compiacimento ) chi ci prova intuisce spesso che questo è un punto debole e poi insiste.  Insiste a costo di inscenare una farsa. Perché capisce di aver trovato il punto debole e insiste finché non arriva all'obiettivo. 
Se lei ha perso la testa per questo....tra l'altro complimenti e insistenze ricrvute da uno che disprezza. ..
Cosa farà il giorno che gli apprezzamenti li ricevera' da un tipo piacente, elegante,  intelligente e marpione? 
Che non va bene lo sai anxhe tu.
E' normale il tuo stato d'animo al momento. Forza e coraggio.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi ritrovo qui a scrivere cose che non avrei voluto mai nemmeno immaginare; in pratica ad aprile ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza con cui convivevo da soli 4 mesi, lei la conosco da ben 13 anni.
> Mi è ovviamente crollato il mondo addosso, ancora più perchè avevo pienamente fiducia in lei e in 13 anni non le avevo mai guardato il telefono o un qualsiasi profilo, le ho dato la piena fiducia e lei mi ha tradito con un uomo viscido e grezzo che le scriveva anche porcherie e lei apprezzava anche queste... come per rendere la cosa più grave se l'è fatta col vicino di casa, così ha compromesso anche la casa stessa e una convivenza futura in quel luogo. Dice che ha fatto una cena e si sono scambiati dei baci e poi due gg dopo, quando l'ho scoperta aspettandola a casa che non tornava, lei pensava fossi rimasto dai miei, è tornata alle 6 di mattina, ha confessato il tradimento dopo 10 giorni di bugie. Dice che si è persa nel turbinio di messaggi sul telefono, dice che si sentiva molto molto desiderata e vedeva l'eccitazione di lui, ha ceduto così ad una persona che, parole sue, non gli è mai piaciuta, non ci avrei mai pensato che potesse cedere ad un personaggio simile, ovviamente hanno saputo pure i suoi e i miei e gli è caduta totalmente l'immagine della brava ragazza che si portava sempre dietro.
> 
> Purtroppo ho anche scoperto che via messaggi parlava spesso e volentieri male di me alla sua amica, che gli dava corda, sperava che per lei ci fosse uno migliore di me, che sono un cretino, che avrebbe fatto bene a chiudermi la porta in faccia... la mia ragazza le scriveva ogni tanto di questo suo spasimante, che non sarebbe stato poi tanto male, che quasi sperava che io non tornassi per invitarlo a cena e cose del genere, la convivenza non era certo partita col piede giusto, ma nulla di irrimediabile e tutto recuperabile con un po' di dialogo; non mi meritavo certo di essere trattato a male parole dall'amica e da lei e questo fa male come il tradimento.
> ...


se lei non e' convinta di te al 100%, come dice all'amica, non lo sara' mai

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> il mio primo pensiero quando l'ho beccata è stato quello di lasciarla, ho continuato così per una settimana non volendola assolutamente vedere, poi è subentrata la depressione che mi ha annebbiato i sensi e la volontà di lasciarla definitivamente; non sono ora più quello di prima che l'avrebbe sicuramente lasciata, non l'ho deciso io di essere depresso e scoprirmi così vulnerabile; e l'ho cercata, nel frattempo oltre alla depressione ho avuto spesso ossessioni su loro due e crisi d'ansia, ripeto non sono lucido ora per poter dare una decisione per quello ho accettato la psicoterapia.
> Sono molto volubile ora, stamattina sono stato male.


Purtroppo è accaduto anche a me.
Non è questione di essere più o meno fragili o vulnerabili.
Il tradimento della persona che si ama comporta una serie di emozioni molto forti che hanno sempre conseguenze.
Se l'individuo è di natura violento potranno essere pericolose per gli altri.
Se l'individuo è una persona più tranquilla come in genere lo siamo tutti, chi più chi meno, possono anche comportare delle vere e proprie crisi nervose o shock.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La verità in questi casi è solo una.
> L'ho capito dopo ma meglio tardi che mai (chissà che non serva per il futuro o sia di aiuto a qualcun altro).
> La verità è che tutto dipende dall'atteggiamento del proprio compagno/a di fronte alla scoperta di qualcosa che non scopre chissà che ma che può essere prodromica di qualcos'altro.
> Se la reazione è serena allora significa che il 'corteggiamento' in atto non è poi così importante per chi lo subisce.
> ...



Non è detto che la reazione sia solo una - ognuno ha le sue modalità comportamentali - ma posso confermare che anche nel mio caso è andata come nel tuo.


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> è sempre stata considerata la classica "brava ragazza"  ora si fa schifo da sola.
> 
> Vuole stare con me perchè non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi, perchè mi vuole bene e ha sempre pensato di stare insieme a me.





onirico77 ha detto:


> ci è andata a letto perchè si è sentita desiderata, moltissimo e questo le faceva piacere :sonar:
> lui si faceva sempre più insistente e questo turbine di messaggi, emozioni, frasi dette e non dette le ha fatto perdere la testa.





onirico77 ha detto:


> marietto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non doveva prendere l'auto, era sicura di farla franca sapendo dei miei turni, non doveva dare nessuna giustificazione su dove era ai suoi, probabilmente avesse dovuto spostarsi di km in auto non avrebbe preso questo rischio ancora.
> ...


----------



## LDS (10 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> @_LDS_ esprimiti


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] su cosa lol?


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è detto che la reazione sia solo una - ognuno ha le sue modalità comportamentali - ma posso confermare che anche nel mio caso è andata come nel tuo.


Beh, a meno di non essere dei professionisti della simulazione generalmente è così che va.
Qualcuno tempo fa scrisse qui che spesso il tradito è visto dal traditore come un vero e proprio ostacolo al rapporto adulterino, ed è guardato, e trattato, con fastidio e, molto spesso, come peggio non si può.
Anche per raggiungere il fine, inconscio, di provocare continuamente un litigio e così giustificarsi per il rapporto 'extra'.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> onirico77 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La tua storia non è dissimile da altre, le cose che lei ti racconta non troppo diverse da quelle che diceva la mia.
> ...


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ su cosa lol?


su questa storia, e su che sennò?


----------



## Foglia (10 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi ritrovo qui a scrivere cose che non avrei voluto mai nemmeno immaginare; in pratica ad aprile ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ragazza con cui convivevo da soli 4 mesi, lei la conosco da ben 13 anni.
> Mi è ovviamente crollato il mondo addosso, ancora più perchè avevo pienamente fiducia in lei e in 13 anni non le avevo mai guardato il telefono o un qualsiasi profilo, le ho dato la piena fiducia e lei mi ha tradito con un uomo viscido e grezzo che le scriveva anche porcherie e lei apprezzava anche queste... come per rendere la cosa più grave se l'è fatta col vicino di casa, così ha compromesso anche la casa stessa e una convivenza futura in quel luogo. Dice che ha fatto una cena e si sono scambiati dei baci e poi due gg dopo, quando l'ho scoperta aspettandola a casa che non tornava, lei pensava fossi rimasto dai miei, è tornata alle 6 di mattina, ha confessato il tradimento dopo 10 giorni di bugie. Dice che si è persa nel turbinio di messaggi sul telefono, dice che si sentiva molto molto desiderata e vedeva l'eccitazione di lui, ha ceduto così ad una persona che, parole sue, non gli è mai piaciuta, non ci avrei mai pensato che potesse cedere ad un personaggio simile, ovviamente hanno saputo pure i suoi e i miei e gli è caduta totalmente l'immagine della brava ragazza che si portava sempre dietro.
> 
> Purtroppo ho anche scoperto che via messaggi parlava spesso e volentieri male di me alla sua amica, che gli dava corda, sperava che per lei ci fosse uno migliore di me, che sono un cretino, che avrebbe fatto bene a chiudermi la porta in faccia... la mia ragazza le scriveva ogni tanto di questo suo spasimante, che non sarebbe stato poi tanto male, che quasi sperava che io non tornassi per invitarlo a cena e cose del genere, la convivenza non era certo partita col piede giusto, ma nulla di irrimediabile e tutto recuperabile con un po' di dialogo; non mi meritavo certo di essere trattato a male parole dall'amica e da lei e questo fa male come il tradimento.
> ...


Onirico, la depressione porta a non avere forza di volontà. E mi dispiace, perché quando sei depresso i consigli tipo "fatti forza!", "deciditi!" e similari non solo non hanno senso, ma giocano al massimo il ruolo opposto.

Prenditi tempo e vivi con chi ti vuole veramente bene. Lasciala stare. Non ti dico di lasciarla ora. Ma allontanatene. E fatti aiutare. che dalla depressione si esce, ma si esce con il tempo. E con le cure. E senza una che ti piagnucola vicino che non è stata colpa sua, o qualsiasi altra roba.

Convivete da poco. senza figli. la casa non è tua. Tu che puoi farlo....


----------



## LDS (12 Giugno 2016)

[HR][/HR]





perplesso ha detto:


> su questa storia, e su che sennò?


perchè [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] devo commentare questa storia?

mi ribolle il sangue.

spero che il nostro amico l'abbia mandata a fare in culo e di corsa.

io ci ho messo un po' a mandare a fanculo la zoccola, sto di un bene adesso che nemmeno potevo immaginarlo.

le ho dato tutto, ho sacrificato tutto per lei.

ora sto pure godendo come un porco a sapere che ha una vita di merda, cazzi suoi, non mi interessa cosa fa, se sta bene, se sta male, se è viva o morta.
non mi interessa.

il giorno in cui il nostro amico arriverà alla stessa fase sarà un uomo felice, ma ci vuole tempo.

A me ha preso più di un anno.

Che si scopi il vicino di casa, il postino, il lattaio, l'idraulico.

L'unica cosa che posso dire è che arriverà il giorno in cui non ti interesserà nemmeno se sta respirando.


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> perchè @_perplesso_ devo commentare questa storia?
> 
> ...


:singleeye:


----------



## Foglia (12 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION], premetto che non conosco la tua storia. E' però molto triste leggere quello che hai scritto. Davvero.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> perchè [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] devo commentare questa storia?
> 
> ...


Se ci godi come un porco però.. Ti interessa eccome della sua vita... 

Anzi.. Fa parte ancora del tuo godere la sua vita.. Non trovi?

In questo tuo tipo di approccio, speriamo che tra 2 mesi non faccia una vita da favola, altrimenti.... Che farai?


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=6760]onirico77[/MENTION]

Come stai?


----------



## onirico77 (13 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, a meno di non essere dei professionisti della simulazione generalmente è così che va.
> Qualcuno tempo fa scrisse qui che spesso il tradito è visto dal traditore come un vero e proprio ostacolo al rapporto adulterino, ed è guardato, e trattato, con fastidio e, molto spesso, come peggio non si può.
> Anche per raggiungere il fine, inconscio, di provocare continuamente un litigio e così giustificarsi per il rapporto 'extra'.


come è capitato a me, nel mio caso pretendeva anche le ragioni dell'amica, parlandole male di me, ho letto da messaggi :"quasi spero di rimanere sola, ma non sola, intendo sola a casa, e questo mi fa sentire un po' stronza" "avrei bisogno di bere, o qualche improbabile scappatella con l'elettricista..."

tristissimo leggere, avrebbe dovuto cancellare questi messaggi e non quelli all'amante.


----------



## onirico77 (13 Giugno 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> @_onirico77_
> 
> Come stai?



non bene, penso spesso a loro due e ancora mi ossessiono, come mi ossessionano particolari stupidi, date, messaggi all'amica dove iniziava a parlare male di me in contemporanea all'inizio del corteggiamento del tipo.

Penso e non capisco il bisogno che aveva lei di farsi un altro, non capisco come ha fatto a cedere ad un corteggiamento da adolescenti via telefonino,  ma sopratutto farsi piacere uno che non le piaceva, mi è passato per la testa di tradirla adesso a mia volta se questo potesse farmi sentire meglio, ma so che non saranno le sue stesse sensazioni e comunque non lo voglio, cerco ancora lei.


----------



## patroclo (13 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> non bene, penso spesso a loro due e ancora mi ossessiono, come mi ossessionano particolari stupidi, date, messaggi all'amica dove iniziava a parlare male di me in contemporanea all'inizio del corteggiamento del tipo.
> 
> Penso e non capisco il bisogno che aveva lei di farsi un altro, non capisco come ha fatto a cedere ad un corteggiamento da adolescenti via telefonino,  ma sopratutto farsi piacere uno che non le piaceva, mi è passato per la testa di tradirla adesso a mia volta se questo potesse farmi sentire meglio, ma so che non saranno le sue stesse sensazioni e comunque non lo voglio, *cerco ancora lei*.


.... ma sei sicuro ?????
.... ma lei ha ci tiene a te ?
.... ma lei crede in voi ?


----------



## onirico77 (13 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... ma sei sicuro ?????
> .... ma lei ha ci tiene a te ?
> .... ma lei crede in voi ?


certo ci tiene, sta male, mi vuole vedere, piange, dice che uno come me non lo troverà mai, che non possiamo lasciarci così, non possiamo buttare progetti,che non pensava di cadere così in basso, non ragionava sulle conseguenze, parla proprio di dipendenza nel leggere e scrivergli messaggi, che mi aspetterà se vorrò prendermi un periodo di pausa, dice che non era lei, che non si è mai sentita così voluta e corteggiata, ha avuto solo me l'ho conosciuta a 17 anni e non ha avuto nessun'altro; me lo posso spiegare solo con questo se voglio davvero darmi una spiegazione a cosa ha fatto ad andare avanti con lei così potrei anche accettare questo scivolone enorme.
Adesso la casa è un enorme problema, non me la sento proprio di tornare là.


----------



## patroclo (13 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> certo ci tiene, sta male, mi vuole vedere, piange, dice che uno come me non lo troverà mai, che non possiamo lasciarci così, non possiamo buttare progetti,che non pensava di cadere così in basso, non ragionava sulle conseguenze, parla proprio di dipendenza nel leggere e scrivergli messaggi, che mi aspetterà se vorrò prendermi un periodo di pausa, dice che non era lei, che non si è mai sentita così voluta e corteggiata, ha avuto solo me l'ho conosciuta a 17 anni e non ha avuto nessun'altro; me lo posso spiegare solo con questo se voglio davvero darmi una spiegazione a cosa ha fatto ad andare avanti con lei così potrei anche accettare questo scivolone enorme.
> Adesso la casa è un enorme problema, non me la sento proprio di tornare là.


Ma quanto tempo è stata distratta dal tipo e da quanto tempo vanno avanti i messaggi con l'amica ?

.... startene lontano per un po' può solo farti stare meglio


----------



## Alice II (13 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> certo ci tiene, sta male, mi vuole vedere, piange, dice che uno come me non lo troverà mai, che non possiamo lasciarci così, non possiamo buttare progetti,che non pensava di cadere così in basso, non ragionava sulle conseguenze, parla proprio di dipendenza nel leggere e scrivergli messaggi, che mi aspetterà se vorrò prendermi un periodo di pausa, dice che non era lei, che non si è mai sentita così voluta e corteggiata, ha avuto solo me l'ho conosciuta a 17 anni e non ha avuto nessun'altro; me lo posso spiegare solo con questo se voglio davvero darmi una spiegazione a cosa ha fatto ad andare avanti con lei così potrei anche accettare questo scivolone enorme.
> Adesso la casa è un enorme problema, non me la sento proprio di tornare là.



Madò, che situazione del cavolo!!
Mi dispiace, non so cosa sia davvero passato nella testa della tua ragazza....
sai, se ha avuto solo te davvero, può anche essere "normale" ricercare un pò di attenzione in altre persone, soprattutto se uno ti corteggia così spudoratamente.
Posso comprendere che abbia voluto cercare un confronto (avendo avuto solo te è pure difficile non cercare di immaginare come sarebbe potuto essere un altro), però mi pare ovvio che non puoi credere al fatto che lui non le piacesse o che addirittura lo disprezzasse.... Non si va a letto con un uomo che si disprezza!
Se stare con lei è la cosa che ti fa stare bene ti consiglio di farlo... Tanto poi ti accorgerai tu con il tempo se riuscirai davvero a perdonarla o meno... E se non ci riuscirai, con il tempo, andrà da se che non l'amerai più... Se invece riuscirai davvero a perdonarla, sarà una grande e dura prova che avrete affrontato e che forse potrà anche rafforzare il vostro rapporto.... Però se la perdoni dovrai in un qual modo "accettare" quello che è successo, dovrai "rimuoverlo", ti senti pronto?


----------



## spleen (13 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Madò, che situazione del cavolo!!
> Mi dispiace, non so cosa sia davvero passato nella testa della tua ragazza....
> sai, se ha avuto solo te davvero, può anche essere "normale" ricercare un pò di attenzione in altre persone, soprattutto se uno ti corteggia così spudoratamente.
> Posso comprendere che abbia voluto cercare un confronto (avendo avuto solo te è pure difficile non cercare di immaginare come sarebbe potuto essere un altro), però mi pare ovvio che non puoi credere al fatto che lui non le piacesse o che addirittura lo disprezzasse.... Non si va a letto con un uomo che si disprezza!
> Se stare con lei è la cosa che ti fa stare bene ti consiglio di farlo... Tanto poi ti accorgerai tu con il tempo se riuscirai davvero a perdonarla o meno... E se non ci riuscirai, con il tempo, andrà da se che non l'amerai più... Se invece riuscirai davvero a perdonarla, sarà una grande e dura prova che avrete affrontato e che forse potrà anche rafforzare il vostro rapporto.... Però se la perdoni dovrai in un qual modo "accettare" quello che è successo, dovrai "rimuoverlo", ti senti pronto?


Mi spiace Alice ma tranne la prima riga non condivido niente di quello che hai scritto.
Primariamente una persona a posto non si cerca degli svaghi -per fare un confronto-
Se una persona mi viene a dire: Scusa amore, ti ho cornificato per fare un confronto, penso come minmo che mi voglia prendere per il sedere.
Non sono convinto che stare appresso ad una simile personaggia lo faccia stare meglio, tutt' altro.
Perdonare non è nè doveroso nè scontato. Superare si, ma questo lo deve fare da solo, lei per come la vedo io è solo un intralcio alla sua (di lui ) guarigione.

Le grandi e dure prove della vita di coppia sono ben altre e l'idea romantica dell' amore salvifico e immaginifico che aiuta a superare e digerire ogni merdone nella pratica è surreale e non ha nessuna connessione con queste misere vicende umane.

Qua è tutto da ripensare, a cominciare dalla consapevolezza che ciascuno di loro ha nei confronti della realtà delle cose, secondariamente da quello che ritengono lecito e giusto aspettarsi da un rapporto. (Il loro per come la vedo è già da buttare alle ortiche.)


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> sai, se ha avuto solo te davvero, può anche essere "normale" ricercare un pò di attenzione in altre persone, soprattutto *se uno ti corteggia così spudoratamente. *


No, scusa, sarà che ho sentito frasi molto simili ma questa non si può sentire....


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> come è capitato a me, nel mio caso pretendeva anche le ragioni dell'amica, parlandole male di me, ho letto da messaggi :"quasi spero di rimanere sola, ma non sola, intendo sola a casa, e questo mi fa sentire un po' stronza" "avrei bisogno di bere, o qualche improbabile scappatella con l'elettricista..."
> 
> tristissimo leggere, avrebbe dovuto cancellare questi messaggi e non quelli all'amante.


E' un modo tristissimo, sfigatissimo e infantilissimo di deresponsabilizzarsi.
Qualcuno qui ha parlato di specchio, ed è proprio così.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, scusa, sarà che ho sentito frasi molto simili ma questa non si può sentire....


Credo che sia paradossale tutta la situazione,paradossali alcuni commenti,sembra davvero una cosa fuori dal mondo.
Vangate di cazzo senza un domani,pecorine con il vicino di casa,brutto,cafone,rumeno,e con la panza de fora,elettricisti,amiche,languori anali,insulti,corna,ingroppate,deliri,lacrime,orgasmi repentini,mutande sconsacrate,non sai se ridere o piangere,e purtroppo sembra tutto vero,e questo povero uomo distrutto,magari pensa pure di far una vita insieme a questa donna..che purtroppo non ha saputo resistere ad uno corteggiamento telefonico...che sarebbe pure da chiedersi come cazzo faceva  uno che non ti piace ad avere il tuo numero....
Ma alla fine siamo tutti qui...davanti a questo teatrino dell'orrido,aspettando chissà quale lieto fine....intanto lui è depresso,lei dopo essersi presa le sue libre di carne dell est piange.....e il rumeno se la ride e magari si fa pure una bella zaganella sulla tazza del cesso,ripensando alle randellate con la vicina di casa....


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Giugno 2016)

*Ma...*

davvero non mi capacito, ma la soluzione è chiarissima:

un VAFFANCULO gridato a pieni polmoni e l'uscita dalla sua vita deflagrando la porta di casa


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> davvero non mi capacito, ma la soluzione è chiarissima:
> 
> un VAFFANCULO gridato a pieni polmoni e l'uscita dalla sua vita deflagrando la porta di casa


Dovrebbe essere...ma a quanto pare...


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Madò, che situazione del cavolo!!
> Mi dispiace, non so cosa sia davvero passato nella testa della tua ragazza....
> sai, se ha avuto solo te davvero, può anche essere "normale" ricercare un pò di attenzione in altre persone, soprattutto se uno ti corteggia così spudoratamente.
> Posso comprendere *che abbia voluto cercare un confronto* (avendo avuto solo te è pure difficile non cercare di immaginare come sarebbe potuto essere un altro), però mi pare ovvio che non puoi credere al fatto che lui non le piacesse o che addirittura lo disprezzasse.... Non si va a letto con un uomo che si disprezza!
> Se stare con lei è la cosa che ti fa stare bene ti consiglio di farlo... Tanto poi ti accorgerai tu con il tempo se riuscirai davvero a perdonarla o meno... E se non ci riuscirai, con il tempo, andrà da se che non l'amerai più... Se invece riuscirai davvero a perdonarla, sarà una grande e dura prova che avrete affrontato e che forse potrà anche rafforzare il vostro rapporto.... Però se la perdoni dovrai in un qual modo "accettare" quello che è successo, dovrai "rimuoverlo", ti senti pronto?


andiamo bene


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> come è capitato a me, nel mio caso pretendeva anche le ragioni dell'amica, parlandole male di me, ho letto da messaggi :"quasi spero di rimanere sola, ma non sola, intendo sola a casa, e questo mi fa sentire un po' stronza" "avrei bisogno di bere, o qualche improbabile scappatella con l'elettricista..."
> 
> tristissimo leggere, avrebbe dovuto cancellare questi messaggi e non quelli all'amante.


Ha cancellato quelli all'amante perché sono peggiori rispetto a quello che hai letto e contraddirebbero tutto quello che ti racconta a voce.
Non sta bene con te, e questo è evidente dagli  sms che citi.
Non ha nessuna importanza che solo tu abbia _colto_ prima del vicino _la sua rosa.
_Se è vero e permettimi di dubitare. Mi sembra sufficientemente scafata, da quel che hai riportato.
Non sarà l'ultimo, credimi: se dopo 4 mesi già ti ha tradito, puoi immaginarti come andrà tra dieci anni, quando pure il residuo entusiasmo del matrimonio se mai c'è stato sarà azzerato.
Un divorzio in presenza di figli è _un casino_ per l'uomo.
Se la lasci ora te la cavi con poco e avresti tutte le ragioni.
Domandone finale: ma tu ci faresti un figlio con lei?
Ti fideresti?


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2016)

onirico77 ha detto:


> non bene, penso spesso a loro due e ancora mi ossessiono, come mi ossessionano particolari stupidi, date, messaggi all'amica dove iniziava a parlare male di me in contemporanea all'inizio del corteggiamento del tipo.
> 
> *Penso e non capisco il bisogno che aveva lei di farsi un altro*, non capisco come ha fatto a cedere ad un corteggiamento da adolescenti via telefonino,  *ma sopratutto farsi piacere uno che non le piaceva*, mi è passato per la testa di tradirla adesso a mia volta se questo potesse farmi sentire meglio, ma so che non saranno le sue stesse sensazioni e comunque non lo voglio, cerco ancora lei.


Non aveva bisogno di tradirti.
Le è piaciuto. 
Nient'altro.


----------



## ivanl (14 Giugno 2016)

quando non si mette a cercare ragioni psicologiche strane in qualsiasi cosa gli passi per la mente al momento 
danny centra sempre il punto :up:


----------



## sheldon (14 Giugno 2016)

*convivi da 4 mesi*

e sei gia' conciato cosi'.
Ragiona,come pensi che sara' il tuo futuro?
Cosa ancora piu' grave ti tradisce col vicino,non con uno qualsiasi.
Parla male di te alla sua amica.
Dovrebbe essere anche per lei uno dei momenti piu' belli della sua vita,il coronamento di un lungo fidanzamento.

Pensi davvero che queste siano le basi per un futuro di amore,per avere dei figli?
Ti manca?Ti manchera' quella che tu pensavi fosse,ma non è lei,la vera lei è quella che ti ha fatto quelle cose di cui hai scritto e che normalmente neanche le traditrici piu' incallite fanno.
Piange,certo l'hai scoperta,ma avrebbe pianto se tu non la avessi tanata...no,avrebbe continuato col vicino che non le piace,dai vuoi berti anche questa palla.
Il vicino le piaceva eccome,sperava infatti che tu non tornassi a casa,per andare da lui,continua a dirti bugie e tu la giustifichi quasi.
La verita' è una sola quella persona viscida grezza,che le scriveva porcate,le piaceva,la attizzava.
Adesso tu hai un ricordo di lei che non è quello giusto,lei è anche questo,diciamocelo,una che ti tradisce,parla male di te,continua a mentirti.
SEi giovane,volta pagina o rischi di trovarti fra qualche anno nella stessa situazione,magari con figli di mezzo e ti saresti rovinato la vita,succede anche a chi parte con basi piu' solide della tua e le vostre permettimi sono le piu' fragili da cui iniziare un rapporto maturo


----------



## Carola (14 Giugno 2016)

Io ti suggerirei di scappare a gambe levate anzi ti sei evitato tristezze e depressione accompagnate da figli e alimenti da pagare un domani

Dopo 4 mesi non si può sentire e non si può leggere che tu stia ancora lì a pensare di ricostruire con lei
Cosa ti rende così felice di questa donna?
L'Aver letto ciò che hai  letto non ti ha ferito al punto da tirare fuori le palle ?
Non pensi davvero di meritarti qualcosa di meglio ?

Sei giovane e puoi incontrare donne che ti facciano sentire amato ed apprezzato e non umiliato ..pensaci bene


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2016)

Leggi [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] leggi [MENTION=6314]Juanpalambrond[/MENTION].
Leggi di chi ce l'ha fatta - senza figli e complicazioni di sorta - a mettersi alle spalle il passato.
Leggili e rileggili, poi prepara le valigie e vatteneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## spleen (14 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggi @_LDS_ leggi @_Juanpalambrond_.
> Leggi di chi ce l'ha fatta - senza figli e complicazioni di sorta - a mettersi alle spalle il passato.
> Leggili e rileggili, poi prepara le valigie e vatteneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


Mi semmbra di aver capito che se ne è già andato e non vuole tornare certo in quella casa. Deve solo trovare la forza di distaccarsi da quella sorta di dipendenza affettiva che ancora lo tiene incatenato al suo passato. 
Ad andare in frantumi è stato il suo mondo, per intero, e lei era al centro. Ora deve capire che quello in cui ha sempre creduto era aria fritta, che le persone possono essere anche così come lei (non tutte per fortuna).
E che è necessario cambiare ed avere coraggio, no anzi non necessario, -indispensabile-.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Giugno 2016)

*tu??*



marietto ha detto:


> No Ross, a stare lì con lei la testa a posto non ci và...


Eppure tua moglie é rimasta con te. ..


----------



## marietto (14 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Eppure tua moglie é rimasta con te. ..


Certo, ma fino a sua decisione di essere disponibile a riconciliazione, zero comunicazioni se non di servizio o riguardanti la prole.

Qui si parla di avere la testa lucida mentre l'altra cerca di convincerti a rimanere insieme, è un po' diverso, a mio parere.

Poi, francamente,nel caso di onirico non mi sembra ci siano i prodromi per una riconciliazione seria (che tra l'altro è un tot di fatica per entrambi e richiede, per mia esperienza, max disponibilità al traditore... ).

Come ho detto anche in precedenza, bisogna valutare una serie di cose non solo le esperienze personali... IMO

E peraltro io, nella parte del tradito da moroso, troncai la relazione...


----------



## oro.blu (14 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo, ma fino a sua decisione di essere disponibile a riconciliazione, zero comunicazioni se non di servizio o riguardanti la prole.
> 
> Qui si parla di avere la testa lucida mentre l'altra cerca di convincerti a rimanere insieme, è un po' diverso, a mio parere.
> 
> ...


Non mi riferivo alla situazione di [MENTION=6760]onirico77[/MENTION]. Tu stavi chiedo a [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION]. 
Ma la situazione di ross é ben lontana da quella di onirico. E se é vero quanto la moglie dice, magari è perdonabile come tua moglie ha perdonato te. O io credevo di aver fatto....
Mi rendo conto ora. Dopo molti anni. Che comunque avremmo almeno dovuto andare a vivere da un altra parte. Perché il suo spirito è ancora tra queste mura....


----------



## marietto (14 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo alla situazione di @_onirico77_. Tu stavi chiedo a @_Ross_.
> Ma la situazione di ross é ben lontana da quella di onirico. E se é vero quanto la moglie dice, magari è perdonabile come tua moglie ha perdonato te. O io credevo di aver fatto....
> Mi rendo conto ora. Dopo molti anni. Che comunque avremmo almeno dovuto andare a vivere da un altra parte. Perché il suo spirito è ancora tra queste mura....


Allora ho capito male io. Il mio commento era riferito alla situazione di onirico, che per me si deve staccare fisicamente dalla fidanzata per chiarirsi le idee.
Non conosco la situazione di Ross nei dettagli, quindi non potrei commentarla


----------



## LDS (16 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggi @_LDS_ leggi @_Juanpalambrond_.
> Leggi di chi ce l'ha fatta - senza figli e complicazioni di sorta - a mettersi alle spalle il passato.
> Leggili e rileggili, poi prepara le valigie e vatteneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


lol!

non mi citare come esempio.

io sono l'ultimo esempio da seguire.

sono un povero coglione che ha aspettato per mesi la coltivatrice di patate....

a schiaffi ogni mattina mi prenderei.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (16 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggi [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] leggi [MENTION=6314]Juanpalambrond[/MENTION].
> Leggi di chi ce l'ha fatta - senza figli e complicazioni di sorta - a mettersi alle spalle il passato.
> Leggili e rileggili, poi prepara le valigie e vatteneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


Fa piacere sentirsi citare come esempio positivo. Fa piacere essere uno di quello che "ce l'ha fatta".

La verità è che io mi sento come un reduce di guerra. Come uno di quei veterani che, tornati dal Vietnam, si ritrovano in un mondo che è andato avanti mentre loro erano al fronte. 
Tutto ha continuato a muoversi mentre io ero barricato in trincea, mentre ero nascosto dentro di me ad arrovellarmi nelle mie paure. 

Alla fine ho ricominciato ad andare avanti anche io. Ho ripreso a vivere, ho ricominciato a coltivare le mie passioni, a lavorare proficuamente, penso addirittura di essermi innamorato di nuovo. Ma più vado avanti e più sento di non essere più la persona che ero un anno fa.

La consapevolezza è un'arma a doppio taglio.


----------



## spleen (16 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Fa piacere sentirsi citare come esempio positivo. Fa piacere essere uno di quello che "ce l'ha fatta".
> 
> La verità è che io mi sento come un reduce di guerra. Come uno di quei veterani che, tornati dal Vietnam, si ritrovano in un mondo che è andato avanti mentre loro erano al fronte.
> Tutto ha continuato a muoversi mentre io ero barricato in trincea, mentre ero nascosto dentro di me ad arrovellarmi nelle mie paure.
> ...


In fondo penso che nessuno puo dire di essere la stessa persona dell' anno prima. Le cose cambiano per tutti, poco o tanto fuori di noi e anche dentro di noi. Le nostre configurazioni sono sempre provvisorie.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> lol!
> 
> non mi citare come esempio.
> 
> ...


NESSUNO riuscirebbe ad avere le idee chiare in poco tempo in situazioni simili, a meno di non essere più innamorato del proprio compagno/a. In questo caso la scelta è facile, e assomiglia tanto ad una vera e propria 'liberazione'.
Di recente ho assistito due cari amici per una separazione consensuale, entrambi già 'impegnati' altrove.
Poco più di una formalità, l'amore tra i due era bello che andato, e non c'era più granchè da dirsi...


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Fa piacere sentirsi citare come esempio positivo. Fa piacere essere uno di quello che "ce l'ha fatta".
> 
> La verità è che io mi sento come un reduce di guerra. Come uno di quei veterani che, tornati dal Vietnam, si ritrovano in un mondo che è andato avanti mentre loro erano al fronte.
> Tutto ha continuato a muoversi mentre io ero barricato in trincea, mentre ero nascosto dentro di me ad arrovellarmi nelle mie paure.
> ...



Sei/siete due esempi positivi.
Rispetto ad altri - e senza voler sminuire la vostra capacità di reazione - ha giocato il fatto che con le vostre ex non avevate nè figli in comune nè mutuo...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (17 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sei/siete due esempi positivi.
> Rispetto ad altri - e senza voler sminuire la vostra capacità di reazione - ha giocato il fatto che con le vostre ex non avevate nè figli in comune nè mutuo...


È sicuramente come dici. Il fatto di non avere figli, mutuo o anelli che ci univano ha reso la cosa meno complicata da punto di vista logistico. 
Ma questa conclusione rischia di sminuire il percorso che ognuno di noi ha fatto. 
La parte veramente complicata è stata arrivare alla conclusione che la mia storia non poteva continuare, che, nonostante io lo volessi, non avrei mai potuto essere di nuovo felice con lei. Ci ho messo molti mesi per maturare questo pensiero e non tutte le ragioni sono state elencate in questa sede.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> È sicuramente come dici. Il fatto di non avere figli, mutuo o anelli che ci univano ha reso la cosa meno complicata da punto di vista logistico.
> Ma questa conclusione rischia di sminuire il percorso che ognuno di noi ha fatto.
> La parte veramente complicata è stata arrivare alla conclusione che la mia storia non poteva continuare, che, nonostante io lo volessi, non avrei mai potuto essere di nuovo felice con lei. Ci ho messo molti mesi per maturare questo pensiero e non tutte le ragioni sono state elencate in questa sede.


Figurati, nessuno lo mette in dubbio.
Dico solo che quando hai una serie di motivi extra che ti legano ad una persona (figli in primis) è molto più difficile anche solo prendersi una pausa di riflessione.
Nelle tue condizioni puoi tranquillamente permetterti di sparire e pensare con calma al da farsi.
Se hai figli è un pò più complicato fare le valigie e sparire.
E invece sparire, anche solo per un pò, aiuta sicuramente a capìre cosa si vuole davvero.
Gli 'extra' ti legano inevitabilmente a chi ti ha tradito, e purtroppo non aiutano affatto a schiarirsi le idee.
Anzi, il più delle volte fanno pendere la bilancia a favore del ricongiungimento anche se non è quello che davvero si vorrebbe.
E allontanarsi momentaneamente evita anche e soprattutto situazioni di forte contrasto come quelle che spesso si verificano post tradimento.
Insomma, è tutta salute.
Se io e la mia compagna non avessimo avuto un figlio sinceramente non so come sarebbe andata a finire, ma è molto probabile che O mi avrebbe lasciato lei per l'altro (prima ancora di farsi scoprire) O l'avrei lasciata io dopo averla scoperta.
In quei momenti la ragione cede decisamente il passo all'istinto, e il primo istinto, generalmente, è quello di mandare tutto all'aria (o perchè la storia extra ti prende parecchio o a seguito della scoperta).
E il ricongiugimento sarebbe stato - ove mai fosse avvenuto - frutto della voglia di ricostruire insieme, e solo di quella, e non anche di quel qualcosa di importante, IMPORTANTISSIMO, che inevitabilmente ci lega.


----------



## spleen (17 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> È sicuramente come dici. Il fatto di non avere figli, mutuo o anelli che ci univano ha reso la cosa meno complicata da punto di vista logistico.
> Ma questa conclusione rischia di sminuire il percorso che ognuno di noi ha fatto.
> La parte veramente complicata è stata arrivare alla conclusione che la mia storia non poteva continuare, *che, nonostante io lo volessi, non avrei mai potuto essere di nuovo felice con lei*. Ci ho messo molti mesi per maturare questo pensiero e non tutte le ragioni sono state elencate in questa sede.


Ecco, credo che queste parole, questa testimonianza, sia molto importante.


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> In fondo penso che nessuno puo dire di essere la stessa persona dell' anno prima. Le cose cambiano per tutti, poco o tanto fuori di noi e anche dentro di noi. Le nostre configurazioni sono sempre provvisorie.


Vado OT.

vero, e spesso non ce ne rendiamo conto via via. Quando poi ce ne accorgiamo veniamo spiazzati da noi stessi, figurati nel vedere poi i cambiamenti negli altri (anche se forse i più difficili da vedere sono in noi). Cambiare è fondamentale, ma credo sarebbe utile rendersene conto mentre succede, per viverlo meglio e non farsi prendere alla sprovvista. E dato che cambiare è fondamentale secondo me, sarebbe bello che una coppia negli anni riuscisse a cambiare ed evolversi insieme...io finora non ci sono riuscita ma sono fiduciosa. Per il momento mi accontento "guardarmi" mentre cambio.

Tra l'altro, in questi giorni, sono stata immersa in corsi universitari in cui argomento principe erano le configurazioni  quindi sono abbastanza nel mood adatto .


----------



## spleen (17 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Vado OT.
> 
> vero, e spesso non ce ne rendiamo conto via via. Quando poi ce ne accorgiamo veniamo spiazzati da noi stessi, figurati nel vedere poi i cambiamenti negli altri (anche se forse i più difficili da vedere sono in noi). Cambiare è fondamentale, ma credo sarebbe utile rendersene conto mentre succede, per viverlo meglio e non farsi prendere alla sprovvista. E dato che cambiare è fondamentale secondo me, sarebbe bello che *una coppia negli anni riuscisse a cambiare ed evolversi insieme...i*o finora non ci sono riuscita ma sono fiduciosa. Per il momento mi accontento "guardarmi" mentre cambio.
> 
> Tra l'altro, in questi giorni, sono stata immersa in corsi universitari in cui argomento principe erano le configurazioni  quindi sono abbastanza nel mood adatto .


E' una considerazione che facevo proprio in questi giorni, se ripenso a come eravamo anni fa vedo che non c'è niente di uguale, siamo persone diverse e "nuove". E' inspiegabile, le varie età della vita sono trascorse e ci stanno trascorrendo addosso senza che niente risulti apparentemente diverso e inconciliabile.

Uno dei misteri della vita.....


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E' una considerazione che facevo proprio in questi giorni, se ripenso a come eravamo anni fa vedo che non c'è niente di uguale, siamo persone diverse e "nuove". E' inspiegabile, le varie età della vita sono trascorse e ci stanno trascorrendo addosso senza che niente risulti apparentemente diverso e inconciliabile.
> 
> *Uno dei misteri della vita.....*


non sarebbe bella sennò


----------

